#ubuntu-ir 2011-07-25
<dark-sun> online-it2: salam
<dark-sun> in az dishab injast?
<dark-sun> jedan daram negaran misham
<dark-sun> salam be mellate ghayore ubuntu neshin
<everplays> dark-sun, chera fosh midi? man ke ubuntu estefade nemikonam
<dark-sun> everplays: ozr mikham golam, man k nagoftam ubuntu kar, goftam ubuntu neshin
<dark-sun> mesle "sahel neshin"
<dark-sun> everplays: khobi? khosh migzare?
<everplays> zende'am dark-sun , khodet chetori/
<dark-sun> everplays: very good. meghsi ;)
<online-it2> ;-) in dark-sun namake irc ubuntust
<Hosein> salam
<Hosein> man ye rahnamii mikham
<online-it2> salam man beshomaha
<online-it2> hosein:hame mikhan
<Hosein> khob man be ki begam
<dark-sun> online-it2: man 1 nakh sigar mikham!
<online-it2> =-O
<dark-sun> Hosein: haminja bepors, kasi bedone j mide
<online-it2> man qt kar nemikonam
<Hosein> man hamin hafte pish ubunta 11 ra nasb kardam
<Hosein> bad az nasb mikhastam repository ha ra moarefi konam
<Hosein> tooye synaptic entezar dare ke man /media/cdrom dashte basham
<Hosein> ama cdRom man rooye /media/APTonCD mount shode
<Hosein> vali har kar mikonam ke mount point ra avaz konam nemitoonam
<Hosein> ya balad nistam
<Hosein> kasi midoone?
<Hosein> nemidoone?
<dark-sun> synaptic aghel tar az in harfast
<dark-sun> Hosein: khodest cd rom ro roye /media/APTonCD mount kardi?
<dark-sun> ya image ro dari mount mikoni?
<Hosein> na automatic mount shode
<Hosein> ba dvd romama
<dark-sun> Hosein: baeed midunam synaptic in ghadr gij bashe
<dark-sun> Hosein: vali in ro emtehan kon
<dark-sun> Hosein: tuye terminal bezan:
<dark-sun> mount
<Hosein> khob...
<dark-sun> Hosein: az khoroji file device cd rom ro peyda kon
<Hosein> aha
<dark-sun> Hosein: badesh oon ro umount kon va be masiri k mikhay mount kon
<dark-sun> sudo umount /dev/<cd-rom-device-name>
<Hosein> bayad sudo bezanam ?
<Hosein> aha
<Hosein> bad ye mk Dir
<Hosein> bad dobare mount
<dark-sun> sudo mount /dev/<cd-rom-device-name> /media/cdrom
<dark-sun> Hosein: mkdir nemikhad
<Hosein> ok
<Hosein> mamoolan cdrom tooye /dev chie
<Hosein> hamoon cdrom?
<dark-sun> male man k sr0
<dark-sun> bude
<Hosein> aha
<Hosein> az koja befahmam
<dark-sun> Hosein: az khoroojie mount mituni peydash koni
<dark-sun> niga ino
<Hosein> aha
<Hosein> fahmidam
<Hosein> ok
<dark-sun> khob khoda ro shokr
<Hosein> merci dark-sun
<Hosein> omidvaram shine beshid :-)
<dark-sun> Hosein: np :)
<Hosein> ba ejaze bye
<dark-sun> bye bye bye
<mFat> everplays: hei dude
<everplays> hey dude mFat, chetori?
<online-it2> mFat:  salam dashtam in kar jadideto mididam albate aksasho baresiyash karet harf nadashte
<online-it2> mFat: baes eftekhare mahast in distro shoma
<mFat> everplays: chakeram
<mFat> online-it2: merci
<mFat> online-it2: lotf darid khoshhalam khoshetoon oomade
<online-it2> mFat: megar mishe az inhame salighe o zogh kasi khoshesh nayad
<mFat> everplays: man ba arash dar tamasam peigire kar hastim
<mFat> online-it2: :)) merci
<everplays> mFat, awesome, age betoonin sari rele konin ke be 3.2 beresim aali mishe
<mFat> everplays: bashe man har kari betoonam mikonam
<mFat> everplays: kholase majara ro khodet migi ya az arash beporsam?
<everplays> mFat, man ghablan ye patch zadam ke kollan calendar system ro change kone, bad sohb@ in shod ke ye chizi dorost konim ke secondary/primary calendar beshe entekhab kard
<everplays> va khob mosalaman ui mikhad vase in kar
<everplays> ham ui freeze shode bood, ham designer haye gnome kondan, bikhialesh shodam
<mFat> everplays: hmmmmm
<everplays> alaan bayad khefteshoon kard, va ye tarh bezanan ke chetori primary/secondary calendar entekhab beshe
<everplays> bad baghiash ro man ok mikonam
<mFat> everplays: yaani mockup bedan to codesh ro bezani?
<mFat> everplays: ya khodeshoon UI ro code bezanan?
<everplays> mFat, avali, bayad began masalan folan ja ye drop down bayad bashe ke beshe entekhab kard
<mFat> everplays: ok got it
<everplays> khodeshoon ke designer-an dude, kheng tar az in harfan ke code bezanan :d
<mFat> everplays: hedayat ro mishnasi?
<everplays> are
<mFat> everplays: oon kheili dar tamas hast ba ina
<mFat> everplays: azash soal konam bebinam kasi ro mishnase ya na
<everplays> mFat, are, bishtar-e developer haye gnome vaslan be redhat, redhat ham ke vasl-e be fedora :)
<mFat> everplays: manzooram kasi az teame design hast
<everplays> mFat, man khodam ba marin ashan, vali khob dorost nist tep email bezani
<mFat> everplays: :))))
<mFat> everplays: ahan
<mFat> everplays: baad manzooret az primary va secondary chie?
<mFat> everplays: too KDE taghvim ro mishe intekhab kard mishe taghvime primary system
<mFat> everplays: to idea digei dari?
<everplays> mFat, khob, inja ma faghat ba widget-e calendar kar darim dude, chon kolle system ro bayad too gnome libc dorost kard
<everplays> oonja ham ke mamoolan 2ta calendar estefade mishe dige
<everplays> 1ki masalan jalali, va oon 1ki ham miladi
<mFat> everplays: ahan
<everplays> mFat, alaan widget-e be google calendar ham vasl shode, kheyli faz mide age jalali support kone
 * everplays khodesh kheyli vaghte gnome estefade nemikone
<mFat> everplays: ok
<mFat> everplays: aali mishe
<mFat> everplays: channel please
<maour> mFat: everplays HAHA !
<mFat> everplays: :)
<mFat> maour: ?
<mFat> maour: majid?
<everplays> maour, hehe, motmaen bash kde ham estefade nemikonam :D
<maour> mFat: are ;)
<everplays> va 100% app hayi ke hanooz estefade mikonam gnome-an :D
<mFat> maour: :)
<maour> in emkanati ke baraye shoma arezoo hastan baraye ma khatere hastan ;)
<mFat> maour: hehe :) features with no desktop are uselees
<mFat> maour: useless*
<mFat> maour: first you need a desktop to make use of features LOL
<maour> and we have a great one, everplays knows ;)
<mFat> maour: God knows! :)
 * everplays agrees with maour 
<everplays> that's called KDE or kiloi desktop environment
<everplays> :D
<mFat> everplays: :D
<maour> :p
<najme> سلام دوستان
<najme> من تازه لینوکس نصب کردم ولی نمیتونه هیچی دانلود کنه
<dark-sun> najme: chi nasb kardin?
<dark-sun> najme: chetor be internet vasl mishid?
<najme> و چنین خطایی میده:
<najme> unable to fetch some archives
<najme> dark-sun: ubuntu
<najme> با پروکسی
<dark-sun> najme: chetor be internet vasl mishin? lan/pppeo/mobile?
<najme> dark-sun: wireless
<dark-sun> najme: in reply mide: ping 4.2.2.4
<dark-sun> ?
<dark-sun> najme: tuye terminal vared kon:
<najme> dark-sun: bale moshkeli nadare
<dark-sun> najme: khob in chetor:
<dark-sun> ping www.google.com
<dark-sun> ?
<najme> google ro ping nemikone
<najme> vali yahoo ro chera
<dark-sun> najme: age yahoo reply mide, internet moshkeli nadare
<najme> dark-sun: moshkel az proxy nist?
<dark-sun> najme: proxy set kardin?
<dark-sun> najme: koja?
<najme> dark-sun: bale
<najme> dark-sun: khob too browser
<dark-sun> dark-sun: che browseri? firefox?
<najme> firefox
<dark-sun> age tuye epiphany ya chromium set nakardin, rabti nadare.
<najme> dark-sun: man ba hotspot mikrotic vasl misham
<dark-sun> najme: in ro ejra konin
<dark-sun> gnome-network-properties
<dark-sun> bayad roye direct internet connection bashe
<najme> dark-sun: hast
<dark-sun> najme: synaptic ro ejra konin va in marahel ro donbal konin
<tHr> salam
<dark-sun> tHr: salam
<tHr> az dustan kasi midune chetor mishe bughaie chrome ro gozaresh kard?
<dark-sun> najme: az menue "Settings" gozine "repositories" ro entekhab konin
<dark-sun> tHr: gamunam filtershekan bekhad in kar, chrome rooye google code host shode
<dark-sun> najme: anjam dadin?
<najme> dark-sun: bale ...
<dark-sun> najme: tuye sarbarge avali, joloye kadre Download from:
<dark-sun> najme: rooye kadre paeen oftadani click konin
<dark-sun> gozine "other..."
<tHr> dark-sun:man mikhastam buge neveshtehaie farsio to ubuntu gozaresh konam bayad aksesham vase nomone garar bedam?
<dark-sun> ro entekhab konin
<najme> dark-sun: ok ..
<dark-sun> najme: az oon panjere dokme "Select Best Server"
<dark-sun> ro bezanin
<dark-sun> tHr: are, hatman 1 ax ham begzar ta motevajeh beshan. zaroorie
<najme> dark-sun: ok
<dark-sun> najme: 1am tool mikeshe.
<dark-sun> najme: badesh 1i ro az list entekhab mikone
<dark-sun> najme: dokme "choose Server" ro mizani va khalas
<dark-sun> najme: panjere ghabli ro mibandi
<dark-sun> najme: tuye panjere asli Synaptic dokme "reload" ro mizani
<tHr> kasi az dustan midune chera in firefox 5 tu ubuntu hey hang mikone?
<dark-sun> tHr: in az oon soalast! :))
<dark-sun> tHr: khob toziet ro avaz kon.
<dark-sun> inam az oon javabast!
<dark-sun> :D
<tHr> dark-sun: mage rabti be tozi' dare?
<dark-sun> tHr: 90% moshkelat be tozi barmigarde...
<dark-sun> 10% baghie ham be mostanadate tozi!
<dark-sun> :D
<dark-sun> najme: hal shod?
<tHr> dark-sun:shoma khodet az kodom tozi estefade mikonin?
<dark-sun> tHr: ba eftekhar az tozie "linux Mint Debian Edition" aka lmde.
<dark-sun> stable, debian base, karbar pasand.
<najme> dark-sun: hamin alaan error dad :(
<dark-sun> najme: koja error dad? chi mige?
<najme> mige: a error occured during the signature verification.
<najme> dark-sun: the repositoryis not updated and the previous index files will be used
<dark-sun> najme: chizi be repository ha ezafe kardi?
<najme> dark-sun: no
<dark-sun> najme: chizi nasb kardi az jaee? packagi?
<dark-sun> jaee be joz synaptic?
<najme> dark-sun: hamin chand lahze pish taze nasbesh kardam
<najme> dark-sun: ubuntu ro migam
<dark-sun> najme: ok
<tHr> dark-sun: az dustan kasi midune chera kde battery ziadi nesbat be gnome masraf mikone?
<dark-sun> najme: internetet stable hast? mituni page baz koni?
<dark-sun> najme: bedune proxy albate!
<najme> dark-sun: bale
<tHr> az dustan kasi midune chera kde battery ziadi nesbat be gnome masraf mikone?
<dark-sun> dark-sun: man nemidunam. vali mitunam tojihesh konam: kde kolan sangine. to hame chi
<dark-sun> :D
<dark-sun> najme: 1bar dg marahele ghabli ro anjam bedin. "Select Best Server" ro bezanin
<najme> dark-sun: dar edame mige: the signature... is invalid
<dark-sun> najme: sare rahet, vaghti panjere "Software Sources" ro didi
<dark-sun> najme: sarbarge "Other Software" ro ham 1 niga bendaz
<dark-sun> najme: chizi gheyr az ubuntu did, tickesh ro bardar. vali ghablesh bego k daste gol be aab nadim
<najme> dark-sun: tab haye "ubuntu software" and "other software" vojood dare
<najme> dark-sun: kodoom yeki?
<dark-sun> other software
<dark-sun> najme: ^
<najme> dark-sun: aslan hich ubuntu dide nemishe
<dark-sun> najme: besiar khob, chi hast oonja?
<najme> dark-sun: canonical partners- independent
<dark-sun> najme: baraye test mituni ticke kenari har chi hast ro bardari.
<dark-sun> najme: ticke ham ro bardar o test kon.
<dark-sun> hame*
<najme> dark-sun: ok
<najme> dark-sun: "choose server" dige active nist!!!! :(
<najme> dark-sun: eyyyyyyy val dorost shod :)
<najme> dark-sun: mamnoon
<ahmad_> جواب سلام واجبه
<ahmad_> سلام
<ahmad_> چرا ابونتو رایگانه ؟
<dark-sun> !ping
<lubotu3> Here I am, brain the size of a planet and they ask me to respond to factoid requests. Call that job satisfaction? Because I don't.
<ahmad_> چرا ام پی تیری توش نمیاد؟
<dark-sun> ahmad_: chon kasi babatesh pool nemide !
<dark-sun> :D
<dark-sun> ahmad_: chon pool mikhad
<dark-sun> ahmad_: khobi?
<dark-sun> !ping
<lubotu3> Here I am, brain the size of a planet and they ask me to respond to factoid requests. Call that job satisfaction? Because I don't.
<dark-sun> lubotu3: shut up
<dark-sun> lubotu3: and don't pm me! 8-X
<lubotu3> dark-sun: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dark-sun> crazy bot!
<ahmad_> میشه یکی شماره تلفن بده سوالاتمو ازرش بپرسم
<dark-sun> ahmad_: من که نمی‌دم
<dark-sun> :D
<dark-sun> سوال داری همینجا بپرس!
<ahmad_> چرا ام پی تری توش نمیاد (اول کار)
<ahmad_> چرا رایگانه
<ahmad_> سودش برای سازنده هاش چیه
<dark-sun> ahmad_: یکی یکی! چند ماهه به دنیا اومدی!
<dark-sun> :D
<dark-sun> ahmad_: اول کدومش برات مهم تره؟
<dark-sun> ahmad_: از سوالای مهم شروع می‌کنیم
<ahmad_> چرا رایگانه و چه سودی برای سازندهاش داره؟
<dark-sun> ahmad_: اوبونتو رایگانه بخاطر اینکه اوبونتو چیزی نیست بجز مجموعه‌ای از نرم افزارهایی که ذاتا رایگان هستین
<dark-sun> ahmad_: کرنل: لینوکس
<dark-sun> رایگان و اپن سورس
<dark-sun> ahmad_: میزکار: گنوم/یونیتی
<dark-sun> رایگان و اپن سورس
<ahmad_> خوب اینوکه میدونم حالا چه سودی برای سازندهاش داره
<dark-sun> ahmad_: داستان اوبونتو از اینجا شروع شده که
<dark-sun> ahmad_: مارک شاتل ورث، یه بچه مرفه بی‌درد که توی ۲۳ سالگی رفته ایستگاه فضایی
<dark-sun> متوجه می‌شه که عشقش کشیده سیستم عامل مجانی درست کنه!
<dark-sun> پول داره دیگه
<dark-sun> پولش رو می‌گذاره شرکتی رو به اسم کانینکال درست می‌کنه
<dark-sun> این شرکت هم اوبونتو رو پشتیبانی می‌کنه
<ahmad_> این چه جوابیه
<dark-sun> الان شرکت کانینکال بجز نسخه‌های اوبونتو
<dark-sun> مخصوص کامپیوترهای رومیزی
<dark-sun> داره نسخه‌های سرور هم می‌فروشه
<dark-sun> درآمد شرکت از چند جا تامین می‌شه
<ahmad_> بگو
<dark-sun> ۱. ارائه‌ی پشتیبانی برای نسخه‌های مختلف اوبونتو (مثلا نسخه‌ها سرور)
<dark-sun> ۲. فروش محصولات جانبی‌ (کلاه، تی شرت، جا کلیدی .. همه چی!)
<dark-sun> ۳. ارائه مدارک بین المللی اوبونتو
<dark-sun> این آخری چیزی شبیه مدارک بین المللی مایکروسافته
<dark-sun> مثل
<dark-sun> ICDL, MCSE ,...
<dark-sun> این‌ها چیزیه که به مردم می‌گن..
<dark-sun> ولی از من می‌شنوی دارن پولشویی می‌کنن! همشون قاچاقچی هستن!
<dark-sun> :D
<ahmad_> قضیه مجوز ام پی تری چیه
<dark-sun> خب برای این قضیه باید مبحث مجوزها رو مطرح کنیم
<ahmad_> ببخشید قضیه قاچاقچی چیه
<dark-sun> توی دنیا دو دسته مجوز هستن
<ahmad_> بیشتر توضیح بده
<dark-sun> ahmad_: شوخی کردم اون قسمتشو
<dark-sun> قاچاقچی نیستن! مواد فروشن! جنس می‌فروشن. تریاک!
<dark-sun> :D
<dark-sun> خب مجوز ها رو می‌گفتم
<ahmad_> پس سوال بدی رو جواب بده
<dark-sun> ۱. دسته‌ی اول: حقوق مادی و معنوی رو محدود به صاحب می‌کنن و هیچ کسی اجازه‌ی تغییر نداره. هر کسی خواست استفاده کنه باید پول بده
<dark-sun> مثل ویندوز
<dark-sun> مثل آفیس
<dark-sun> مثل کلون سی دی. پاور دی وی دی. جت آدیو..
<dark-sun> مثل ام پی تری!
<ahmad_> بله بله
<ahmad_> ادامه بدین
<dark-sun> ۲. دسته‌ی دوم: که حقوق استفاده مادی رو آزاد می‌گذارن ولی با شرایط خاصی
<dark-sun> مثل فری بی اس دی. مثل جاوا
<dark-sun> و دسته‌ی سوم: که همه چی رو آزاد می‌گذارن
<dark-sun> مثل لینوکس.
<dark-sun> مثل گنوم
<dark-sun> مثل فایرفاکس
<dark-sun> kmplayer
<dark-sun> libreOffice
<ahmad_> هنوز جوابمو نگرفتم
<dark-sun> جوابت اینجاس
<dark-sun> بعضی از این مجوز ها رو می‌شه در کنار هم استفاده کرد
<dark-sun> مثلا تو می‌تونی با جاوا یه برنامه کپی رایت دار بنویسی و سورسش رو به کسی ندی
<dark-sun> این رو مجاز هستی
<dark-sun> ولی بعضی دیگه اجازه چنین کاری رو نمی‌دن
<dark-sun> مثلا تو نمی‌تونی کدک مربوط به اجرای فایل های ام پی تری رو در یک محصول رایگان بگذاری رو مجانی ارائه کنی
<ahmad_> ای کاش شماره میدادی
<dark-sun> البته می‌تونه ولی گیر می‌دن
<ahmad_> باورکن مزاحمت نمیشم
<dark-sun> ایشش برو مزاحم
<dark-sun> :D
<dark-sun> مگه خودت پدر برادر نداری!
<dark-sun> :)))
<tHr> dark-sun: shoma mage nagoftin moshkel firefox az tozi hast?
<tHr> dark-sun: shoma mage nagoftin moshkel firefox az tozi
<dark-sun> tHr: man? man key goftam? man ghalat bokonam!
<dark-sun> divare hasha!
<dark-sun> tHr: man goftam tozi mitune tasir dashte bashe
<tHr> man ba firefox 4 va 5 ro har 2 tozie ubuntu va arch linux moshkel daram
<dark-sun> tHr: kho 2 ta tozi ro migi k cutter-edge hastan. in 2 ta rozi hich kodum va-deye paydari nemidan va nadadan
<dark-sun> WhiteCrow1: salaam bar kalaghe sefid bale khodam
<dark-sun> WhiteCrow1: khooobi dadashi?
<dark-sun> tHr: من الان چندین هفته‌ است روی توزیع دبیان بیس خودم، فایرفاکس ۵ دارم. کرشی ازش ندیدم
<WhiteCrow1> salam
<WhiteCrow1> dark-sun: chetori ?
<tHr> dark-sun: vali in be nazare man moshkele firefox hast na tozi
<dark-sun> WhiteCrow1: گوود. از دیدنت خوشحالم
<dark-sun> tHr: آزادی بیان ازت حمایت می‌کنه
<dark-sun> ;)
<WhiteCrow1> man ham hamin tor che khabar ha chera gtallk on nemishi
<WhiteCrow1> ?
<dark-sun> WhiteCrow1: آی ار سی بهتره. خودمونی تره
<dark-sun> ;)
<WhiteCrow1> ey ham chin
<tHr> dark-sun: yadet bashe zamani hamin mint ubuntu base buda!!!
<dark-sun> tHr: من که چیزی یادم نمی‌یاد
<dark-sun> دیوار حاشا!
<dark-sun> :D
<tHr> dark-sun:az zaheresh khosham nayoomad vagarna nasbesh mikardam
<dark-sun> tHr: چقدر به ظواهر اهمیت می‌دی؟ یکم به معنویات توجه کن
<dark-sun> ;) :))
<dark-sun> توجه به ظاهر تا کی؟ تماشای تلویزیون تا کی؟ چرا تیم ملی نباید به جام جهانی برسه؟!! اصلا چرا گوگل کد ما رو تحریم کرده؟
<tHr> dark-sun:mibinam ke adame shoukh tab'iam hasti
<dark-sun> tHr: :)
<tHr> dark-sun: man moshkele chrome ro gozarsh kardam vali gable man in arabha ham gozaresh karde budan vali fekri be halesh nakardan!!!
<dark-sun> tHr: age araba donbaleshan jaye negarani nist. ba pool halesh mikonan!
<dark-sun> tHr: به هر حال تلاشت رو کردی. نتیجه هر چی باشه بهت افتخار می‌کنم
 * dark-sun tHr ro baghal mikone...
<tHr> dark-sun:saghol
<tHr> dark-sun: tHr ham dark-sun ro aghooshesh migire:D
 * dark-sun jibe tHr ro mizane va farar mikone...
<tHr> dark-sun:firefox asabamo daghoon mikone
<dark-sun> tHr: epiphany nasb kon khob
<dark-sun> bache khubie
<tHr> Man az har chie win7 ham khosham naiad az masrafe energish kheili khosham miad linuxo hanooz natoonestam dar in mored be pash beresoonam
<dark-sun> tHr: mituni ham downgrade koni be firefox 3
<dark-sun> !ping
<lubotu3> Here I am, brain the size of a planet and they ask me to respond to factoid requests. Call that job satisfaction? Because I don't.
<tHr> dark-sun:gablan windows mihangid tzegia linuxo ham mibinam ke mihange!!!
<dark-sun> tHr: pas mosrie!
<dark-sun> :D
<dark-sun> tHr: che desktopi?
<tHr> dark-sun: ba kde budam alan omadam ubuntu
<tHr> dark-sun:Arch + kde
<dark-sun> tHr: kde khodaye hange
<dark-sun> tHr: to chera nemiay gnome?
<dark-sun> tobe kon! aghoshe gnome be rooye hame baze!
<dark-sun> :D
<tHr> dark-sun:alan gnome + unity hastam dige
<tHr> dark-sun: albatte ubuntu ham gahan hang mikone tazegia!!!
<dark-sun> tHr: be khatere oon unity manhoose, talee nahsesh hame ro gereftar karde ikbiri!
<tHr> man nemidoonam chera alan ubuntu nemitoone shafafiat lcd laptopam kahesh ya afzayesh bede!!!
<tHr> dark-sun:are khob hanooz avale rahe omidvaram pishraft kone
<dark-sun> man nemidunam chera tHr ba in hame moshkeli k ubuntu dare, dast az saresh bar nemidare
<dark-sun> :D
<tHr> dark-sun:ahe khoshgele:D
<tHr> dark-sun:akhe khoshgele
<dark-sun> tHr: manam khoshkelam! bebin to mituni har tozee k dust dari nasb koni o khoshkelesh koni!
<dark-sun> khoshkeli melak ni, pool melake!
<dark-sun> :D
<tHr> dark-sun:fagat nemidunam chera in firefox ashghale ke dam az open source mizaane 1 noskhe toop vase linux erae nemide va noskhe windowzesh hamishe az linuxish khoob boode!!!
<tHr> dark-sun: az menu in mint khosham nemiad mishe avazesh kard?
<dark-sun> tHr: bale. man khodam ta chand mahe pish az menuee k shabihe ubuntu bud estefade mikardam
<dark-sun> Appilcation, places, System
<tHr> dark-sun:alan az chi estefade mikoni in moheme?
<dark-sun> tHr: alan az menuye *khoshkele* Mint! :D
<dark-sun> tHr: debian base nasb kon (lmde), na beri mint khali nasb koni biay fosh bedi!
<dark-sun> :D
<tHr> dark-sun:lmde kodume?
<dark-sun> tHr: http://blog.linuxmint.com/?p=1604
<dark-sun> ine
<tHr> dark-sun:ba mint gabli fargi karde?
<dark-sun> tHr: roller base, debian base (more stable)
<tHr> dark-sun:ro laptopet nasb kardi ya pcet?
<dark-sun> tHr: man alan ro laptopam nasbe. 64bit.
<dark-sun> tHr: roo pc khune has nasbe. moshkeli nadare
<dark-sun> ham*
<tHr> dark-sun:hamoon moshkele power ro to ham dari?
<dark-sun> tHr: moshkele power?
<dark-sun> tHr: masrafe batri ro migi?
<tHr> dark-sun:estefade ziad az energie battery
<tHr> dark-sun:are
<dark-sun> tHr: rastesh man hichvaght 7 nasb nakardam ro laptopam. battery laptopam ham 4cell hastesh va hodude 1:30' kar mide
<tHr> dark-sun:man ta haddi moshkele battery ro hal kardam vali be win7 hanooz nareside!
<dark-sun> tHr: chand celle battry? cheghad kar mide?
<tHr> http://linuxreview.ir/1390/04/linux-kernel-power-issues-and-workaround/
<tHr> dark-sun: 6cell to windows minevise 5 saat vali motaghaiere to linuxam 4 saat minevise!
<dark-sun> tHr: very good.
<dark-sun> man ba in kernel battry ro test nakarde budam
<dark-sun> 2.6.38-2
<tHr> dark-sun:version kernelet chande?
<dark-sun> tHr: hamzad dari?
<tHr__> dark-sun:bazam hangidam
<dark-sun> tHr: in chi mige?
<dark-sun> tHr__: shoma?
<dark-sun> :D
<tHr__> dark-sun:hangid raftam umadam alan be in vaz' oftadam!
<dark-sun> tHr: to ina ro anjam dadi? tasiri dasht?
<dark-sun> tHr__: ee, tHr toee? goftam shayad moasese royan shabih sazit karde!
<tHr__> dark-sun:are kheili tasiir dasht vali fek konam hang kardane laptopam be khatere hamin bashe
<dark-sun> tHr__: han? pas anjamesh nemidam
<dark-sun> :D
<tHr__> dark-sun:anjamesh bede shaiad ro laptope to ba moafagiat anjam begire
<dark-sun> bashe.
<tHr__> dark-sun:kernel 3 ham umade ke unam moshkele masraf energio dare
<dark-sun> miram to karesh alan
<tHr__> dark-sun:ok
<som__> Efazati: hi
<Efazati> han? :D
<dark-sun> سلام
#ubuntu-ir 2011-07-26
<Guest20963> سلام دوستان
<hale> salam
<hale> lotfan age mishe list yeki 2 ta virus ya worm .... behem beresonid
<hale> karam gire
<hale> testmikham
<sepehrr> salam bacheha
<sepehrr> kasi bikar hast ye komaki be man kone ?
<online-it2> sepehrr: kartoon bayad boland konim ya coolere?
<sepehrr> :D
<sepehrr> ye barnamas mikham nasb konam in peyghamo bem mide
<sepehrr> E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the download directory
<online-it2> sudo rm -rf /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<online-it2>  sudo apt-get update
<sepehrr> mesi
<online-it2> sepehrr: hal shod
<sepehrr> are mamnoon
<hale> salam
<hale> من میخوام دوتا رشته رو تو یه خط سرچ کنم
<hale>   *15:34:41*http://89.202.149.36/dow1l/jj.nup***
<hale> خطوطی که حاوی اون دو تا فیلد باشم
<hale> با sed یا grep
<hale> چی میتونم بنویمس؟
<everplays> hale, grep "string1" * | grep "string2" har chizi ke joftesh ro dashte bashe miare
<dingdangdong> everplays: | ya &&?
<everplays> dingdangdong, chera &&? mikhay pipe koni
<dingdangdong> :-?
<mio> سلام
<Guest39274> kasi inja hast?
<Guest39274> kasi mitoone be man to nasb linux komamk kone?
<Guest39274> ha?
#ubuntu-ir 2011-07-27
<totimkopf1> salam
<hale> salam
<atutweb> salam
<ahmad_> قضیه مجوز ام پی تری توی ابونتو چیه؟
<ahmad_> کسی جواب نمیده؟
<majid> سلام- چرا نوشته های خود برنامه ی لبرآفیس من مربع نشان میدهد؟!!!
<majid> سلام- چرا نوشته های خود برنامه ی لبرآفیس من مربع نشان میدهد؟!!!
<everplays> majid, 1dafe neveshti, kafie, ye khorde sabr koni javab migiri
<everplays> font-et ro avaz kon dorost mishe
<majid> nemishe
<majid> masalan file doroste
<majid> vali edit morabae
<majid> too navar abzar injoie
<mehiubuntu> می‌خوام من adsl بگیرم و این سوال برام پیش اومده که چه مودمی رو بگیرم که گنو/لینوکس مشکلی نداشته باشم؟
<mehiubuntu> اگر هم که راهنمایی کنید که چه سرویس دهنده‌ای بهتره ممنون میشم؟
<everplays> mehiubuntu, har modem-i ke ppoe dashte bashe kheyli rahat kar mikone ba linux age bezari too halat-e auto connect
<everplays> ama age bekhay bridge estefade koni darde sar-e, makhsoosan age usb bashe
<najmeh> salaam doostan,
<najmeh> source.list'e man update nemishe!!!
<najmeh> apt-get update
<najmeh> vaghti too setting->repos miram ke best server entekhab kone chenin error mide:
<najmeh> No suitable download server was found
<najmeh> va dar edame mige cheak internet connection
<najmeh> ???
<najmeh> everplays: shoma rah'e halli nadarid?
<fvahid> najmeh: shoma file /etc/apt/sources.list ro chek konid
<najmeh> fvahid: fek konam moshkel az connection'am bashe, man page ha ro be rahati baz mikonam
<najmeh> fvahid: vali az terminal nemitoonam ping konam!!!
<fvahid> najmeh: chi ro ping mikonid?
<fvahid> najmeh: harchizi ro ke nemishe ping kard
<fvahid> najmeh: google.com ro ping konid
<najmeh> fvahid: hichi ping nemishe hatta: ping 4.2.2.4
<najmeh> fvahid: google ham ping nemishe
<fvahid> najmeh: vali ba browser mitonid site haro bebinid?
<najmeh> fvahid: bale mishe
<najmeh> fvahid: man ba proxy server be internet connect hastam
<fvahid> najmeh: toye browser proxy set kardi?
<najmeh> fvahid: bale
<fvahid> najmeh: khob hamin dige :)
<najmeh> fvahid: alaan chikar konam
<najmeh> ?
<najmeh> fvahid: akhe age set nakonam ke faghat be local vasl'e!
<fvahid> najmeh: khob mitonid toye google search konid ke chejoor beshee be apt-get proxy befahmooni
<fvahid> najmeh: ubuntu ye chizi dare ke mishe kole internet system ro barash porxy tarif kard
<najmeh> fvahid: proxy ham ke bar midaram bazam vasl nemish
<fvahid> najmeh: toye masire system/preferences/network proxy hast
<najmeh> fvahid: no, direct internet connection
<fvahid> najmeh: http://blogs.oracle.com/avinashjoshi/entry/using_apt_get_behind_a
<fvahid> najmeh: in linke tozih dade chejor toye apt.conf proxy tarif konid
<fvahid> najmeh: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/fedora-35/how-to-set-up-proxy-in-apt-gets-apt-conf-265793/
<fvahid> najmeh: inam khobe
<najmeh> fvahid: hame goftand info'e proxy ro tahe file /etc/apt/apt.conf bezaram, vali man chenin file nadaram
<najmeh> fvahid: yani yeki new konam
<fvahid> najmeh: na bayad bashe
<dark-sun> najmeh: hanu ba apt-get dargiri?
<fvahid> najmeh: distro chi dari mage?
<dark-sun> fvahid: salam, khoda ghovat ;)
<fvahid> dark-sun: salam, bah bah bebin ki injast
<fvahid> dark-sun: saalamat bashi
<najmeh> fvahid: Ubuntu
<fvahid> najmeh: mage toye in masir :/etc/apt file apt.conf nist?
<najmeh> fvahid: na :)
<fvahid> najmeh: eybi nadare yeki besaz
<najmeh> fvahid: ye folder ba name apt.conf.d hast ke toosh khabari az file apt.conf nist
<fvahid> najmeh: na velesh kon ono in command ro ejra kon sudo vi /etc/apt/apt.conf
<najmeh> fvahid: bale daram yeki misazam
<dark-sun> migam kasi inja java kar nemikone na?
<najmeh> dark-sun: man dar hade application kar kardam
<dark-sun> najmeh: very good, chizi az mechanisme callback miduni?
<najmeh> dark-sun: callback?
<dark-sun> najmeh: are, callback mechanism.
<dark-sun> najmeh: 1juriaee shabie eshare gar tabe hastesh tuye c/c++
<dark-sun> najmeh: vali tuye java chon eshare gare tabe nadarim, 1jure dg piade sazi mishe
<dark-sun> najmeh: http://www.coderanch.com/t/389877/java/java/java-callback
<Babak> Hi :)
<Babak>  kasi hast ke ba openoffice ya jadidan liberoffice (writer'eshon) kar karde bashe?
<dark-sun> Babak: soal chie?
<Babak> dark-sun: moshkel noghte gozari daram akhare jomle vaghti noghte mizaram mire aval jomle
<dark-sun> Babak: ویژگی راست به چپ رو فعال نکردی، کردی؟
<Babak> dark-sun: chetori bayad faal'esh konam?
<dark-sun> Babak: یه دقیقه صبر کن الان لینک آموزشش رو بهت می‌دم
<dark-sun> dark-sun: http://wiki.ubuntu.ir/UbuntuPersianSupport
<dark-sun> dark-sun: من به این نیازی ندارم!
<dark-sun> dark-sun: ببخشید
<dark-sun> Babak: http://wiki.ubuntu.ir/UbuntuPersianSupport
<dark-sun> Babak: تاپیک پنجمش
<Babak> dark-sun: mamnoon:)
<ahmad_> قضیه مجوز ام پی تری برای ابونتو چیه؟
<ahmad_> کسی کمک نمیکنه
<dark-sun> ahmad_: احمد صبر کن الان بهت لینک می‌دم
<dark-sun> ahmad_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MP3#Licensing_and_patent_issues
<dark-sun> ahmad_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_General_Public_License
<ahmad_> ببخشید کدش
<ahmad_> قضیشو فراموش کنید
<dark-sun> ahmad_: جانم؟
<ahmad_> لطفا کدشو بدین
<dark-sun> ahmad_: کد چی رو بدم؟
<dark-sun> the-light: salam hamvatan, az garma che khabar? ;)
<the-light> dark-sun: salam salam, chetori?
<the-light> dark-sun: salam dare khedmatet ;)
<dark-sun> the-light: sokhr khoda, to khooobi?
<the-light> dark-sun: merci badak nistam
<the-light> dark-sun: chekhabar modire hamahangi ha? :D
<dark-sun> the-light: oh oh! hich sohbatesho nakon! :))
<dark-sun> the-light: khabare khasi ni. shahr dar amn o aman ast!
<dark-sun> doostan hame raftand, asoode bekhabid :D
<Guest20870> ابونتو رو چه جوری سفارش بدم
<the-light> Guest20870: www.sito.ir
<Guest20870> رایگان
<Guest20870> نه پولی
<dark-sun> the-light: dg majani nemifreste canonical?
<the-light> dark-sun: akharin khabari ke daram dige nemide
<the-light> Guest20870: ^
<dark-sun> Guest20870: bia, shans nadari!
<Guest20870> ای بابا به ماکه رسید وا رسید
<dark-sun> Guest20870: age luge to shahr o diaretoon hast, mitunin az bache ha lug begiri (ro cool diski chizi)
<the-light> kare khubi kard ke tatilesh kard!
<Guest20870> یکی کد ام پی تری رو بده تا توی ترمینال وارد کنم
<dark-sun> the-light: sherkat ro dasht be khake siah mineshoond!
<dark-sun> Guest20870: wiki.ubuntu.ir
<dark-sun> Guest20870: oonja koli maghale mofid hast
<Guest20870> چیکار کنم ام پی تری توی ابونتو اجرا بشه
<ghobar> kase dar mord balancing Failover malomate dara  ?
<Guest20870> کسی کمک نمیکنه
<ghobar> اگه کسی بلد هست 1 پی ام بده به ایدی من rahim1313@yahoo.com
<moh3n> salam
<moh3n> mikham kubuntu ro nasb konam vali nemidunam chera tu live har kari mikonam be internet vasl nemishe
<moh3n> darsurati k alan  tu live e ubuntu be internet vasl shodam
<moh3n> ???
<moh3n> yani kde enghadr daghune??? :D
<moh3n> ?
<moh3n> jeD yeki bege chikar konam. tu kubuntu un ghesmate manage network. bargeye DSL
<moh3n> harkari mikonam vasl nemishe.
<moh3n> tu ghesmate service chi bayad bezanam?
<moh3n> ilius: ?
<ilius> moh3n: idei nadaram (ba gnome3 kar mikonam)
<ilius> moh3n: chera mikhay be internet vasl shi? offline nasb kon, bad az nasb update kon...
<ilius> moh3n: dar zemn kububtu kheili bug dare
<jalal> salam
<moh3n> ilius: gnome 3 ba che?
<moh3n> ubuntu?
<hale> salam
<dark-sun> salam
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
 * dark-sun be kalaghe mehraboon salam mikone
<WhiteCrow1> dark-sun: salam azizam chetori ? delemon bara khorshid e tiramon tang shode bod khobi ?
<dark-sun> WhiteCrow1: قربون دلت برم خوشکلم. خوبم. تو خوبی؟ پرهات سفیدن هنوز؟
<dark-sun> ;)
<WhiteCrow1> dark-sun: na khaki shode par ham , kami khastam
<WhiteCrow1> dark-sun: migam bia msg talk konim
<dark-sun> WhiteCrow1: دارم کد می‌زنم خوشکلم شرمنده‌ام
<WhiteCrow1> dark-sun: che codi ?
<everplays> dark-sun, javabesh ro nade, in WhiteCrow1 C# code mizane
<dark-sun> وای وای وای
<WhiteCrow1> everplays: to az koja midoni dude ?!?!
<WhiteCrow1> oh
<dark-sun> گناهان کبیره!
<WhiteCrow1> shit
<WhiteCrow1> everplays: khodam bet goftam are ?!?
<WhiteCrow1> lol
<WhiteCrow1> everplays: salam
<WhiteCrow1> :D
<everplays> taze, hamoon C# ro ham enhesari mikone code-ash ro mibande
<everplays> az oon badtar KDE kar mikone
<WhiteCrow1> everplays: hahahahaha
<WhiteCrow1> loooooool
<everplays> kholase ozash birikhte dark-sun
<dark-sun> یه مدت دوستم بود!
<WhiteCrow1> everplays: sharmande kardi dg dada alan baiad 1 rast beram jahanam
<dark-sun> فکرش رو نمی‌کردم
<dark-sun> یعنی چرا اینجوری شده؟
<WhiteCrow1> dark-sun: dost e bad
<dark-sun> everplays: باید نجاتش بدیم
<WhiteCrow1> everplays: jon khodam to ham bodi miomadi source cod ro hamin jori bedi dast e kasi ?!?!
<everplays> WhiteCrow1, man application-i ke nazdike 300K khat code-e ro hamintori dadam
<blackCrow1> everplays: dude vaghti taraf vaiste bege to rot ke source cod ro bede mikham tosh taghirat be vojod biaram bara estefade hai khodam to ham hamin kar ro mikoni
<everplays> blackCrow1, daghighan, aslan dalil-e inke source ro midam ine ke betoonan khodeshoon taghyir bedan
<everplays> albate ta bekhan yad begiran, khodesh ye 6-9mahi tool mikeshe :D
<blackCrow1> everplays: :D
<habibe> سلام برنامه من خطا نداره ولی موقع اجرا به فرمت ایراد میگیره.من با g77اجرا کردم.سیستمم gfortran 4.5رو دانلود نمیکنه که با اون اجرا کنم .برای دانلود
<habibe> salam.barname man khata nadare ama moghe ejra be format irad migire
 * dark-sun ba fortran kar nakarde..shayad az bache ha kasi bashe....
<habibe> ba g77 ejra kardam nashod ba gfortran ejra mishe vali ba version 4.5 ke system man nemitone downloadesh kone chetori downloadesh konam?
<Omid> salam
<online-it2> Omid: salamat bashi
<dark-sun> بعضی فیلسوفان معتقدند انسان یک حیوان سخنگو بیش نیست!
<ahmad_> سلام
<ahmad_> چه جوری میشه ام پی تری رو توی ابونتو اجرا کرد؟
<WhiteCrow1> ahmad_: http://www.google.com/#hl=en&cp=20&gs_id=22&xhr=t&q=how+to+play+mp3+in+ubuntu&pf=p&sclient=psy&source=hp&pbx=1&oq=how+to+play+mp3+in+u&aq=0&aqi=g3g-v2&aql=&gs_sm=&gs_upl=&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=f47635babc3f58f6&biw=1680&bih=918
<ahmad_> چرا کسی جواب نمیده
<ahmad_> ؟
<dark-sun> ahmad_: لینک واسه شما بود دیگه
<dark-sun> ^^
<ahmad_> ؟
<ahmad_> کدوم لینک
<ahmad_> این که گوگل اومد
<dark-sun> ahmad_: آ قربون چشمای خوشکلت. از اون لیست ده تایی یکیش رو انتخاب کن
<ahmad_> کدوم لیست
<ahmad_> برای من فقت جستو جو گر گوگل باز شده
<ahmad_> همین
<ahmad_> حتی چیزی رو هم پیدا نکرده
<WhiteCrow1> ahmad_:http://lmgtfy.com/?q=how+to+play+mp3+in+ubuntu
<dark-sun> ahmad_: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<habibe> چرا هیچکس جواب منو نمیده؟چطوری میتونم gfortrane 4.5رو روی اوبونتو 10.04 نصب کنم.دانلود نمیشه
<dark-sun> habibe: چرا دانلود نمی‌شه؟
<dark-sun> habibe: sudo apt-get install gfortran-4.5
<habibe> میگه این پکیج پیدا نمیشه
<habibe> urlشو پیدا کردم نمیشه جلوی اون این دستور رو بنویسم تا دانلود کنه؟
<dark-sun> habibe: نخیر. اون دستور از مخازن خودش دانلود می‌کنه
<dark-sun> بعدشم نصب کردن به روشی که مد نظر شماست ممکن عواقبی برای سیستمون داشته باشه
<habibe>  دستورشما هم کارنمیکنه چکارکنم؟
<dark-sun> حبیب جان این پکیج جزو مخازنه بعیده که خطا بده
<dark-sun> به حروف کوچک و بزرگ دقت کنین
<dark-sun> اگه هم تغییراتی توی مخازن دادین اصلاح کنین
<dark-sun> این دستورم بزنین بد نیست
<dark-sun> sudo apt-get update
<dark-sun> sudo apt-get install gfortran4.5
<dark-sun> habibe: ^^
<habibe> داره یه کارایی انجام میده
<habibe> باز هم میگه پکیج پیدا نمیشه
<habibe> اگه یه ورژن پایین تر روش نصب باشه باز هم این دستور کار میکنه؟
<habibe> لطفا جواب بدید
<dark-sun> مشکلی نداره که قدیمیتر نصب باشه به روزش می‌کنه خودش
<habibe>  نه اینکار رو نمیکنه رو یه سیستم دیگه امتحان کردیم
<dark-sun> اصلا اگه نصب باشه بهت می‌گه
<dark-sun> بهت می‌گه فلان نسخه‌اش نصبه.
<dark-sun> اگه قدیمی هم باشه بهت می‌گه که قدیمیه
<habibe> هیچ پیغامی جز اینکه نمیتونم پکیج 4.5 رو پیدا کنم نمیده
<dark-sun> habibe: مخازن رو تغییر ندادی؟
<dark-sun> یه سوال فنی! اینترنت وصله اصلا؟
<dark-sun> :D
<online-it2> =))
<habibe> این چه سوالیه؟منظورتون از مخازن چیه؟
<dark-sun> habibe: اگه نمی‌دونی چیه پس تغییرش ندادی
<dark-sun> :)
<dark-sun> repository
<dark-sun> ‫مخزنی که برنامه‌های اوبونتو اونجا هستن. apt-get برای دانلود برنامه‌ها به اونجا سر می‌زنه.
<habibe> حالا من چیکار کنم با g77 برنامه ام اجرا نمیشه
<dark-sun> habibe: مطمئنی اینترنت داری اصلا؟
<dark-sun> ping www.google.com
<dark-sun> جواب می‌ده؟
<dark-sun> gfortran
<dark-sun> خالی بزنی چی می‌شه؟
<habibe> بله پس چطوری با شما دارم با صحبت میکنم
<dark-sun> والله نمی‌دونم!
<dark-sun> شاید با کامپیوتر خونه. شاید با موبایل!
<dark-sun> یه سوال آسونتر بپرسید :)
#ubuntu-ir 2011-07-28
<Guest91274> salam man ye file ba hajme ziyad daram ke mikham tike tike bekhunamesh chetor mitunam in karo bokonam?
<Guest91274> plz hlp me!
<seyed> سلام
<seyed> جواب سلام واجبه
<seyed> سلام
<seyed> چه جوری ام پی تری توی ابونتو اجرا کنم؟
<seyed> میشه کمک
<seyed> چه جوری ام پی تری توی ابونتو اجرا کنم؟
<everplays> seyed, masjed nist ke salaam mikoni :)
<everplays> seyed, ye file-e mp3 ro run kon, bad khodesh package-esh ro migarde peyda mikone va nasb mikone
<everplays> bayad be internet vasl bashi
<everplays> mitooni kolle codec ha ro ham 1dafe nasb koni, esme package-esh ubuntu-restricted-extras ya ye hamchin chizi bood
<Omid_> salam
<Omid_> bache ha kasi midune too ubuntu chejuri az youtube download konam?
<Omid_> barnameii barash hast?
<everplays> Omid_, roo firefox-et ant video downloader nasb kon, ba oon dl kon
<Omid_> everplays: mamnun
<Efazati> agha bebakhshid man debian daram kasi midone chetori mitoni beram everplays ro bebinam ?
 * Efazati soal jedi miporsam :D
<everplays> chetori Efazati :)
<Efazati> everplays, deltangetam pesar
<Efazati> everplays, to am ke namardi yad nemikoni :D
<everplays> Efazati, vase php delet tang shodi haji? :D
<Efazati> everplays, :D na vase dude tang shode :D
<Efazati> everplays, bia bebinamet ... ye roz bia berim prug
<everplays> mokhlesam shadid, nokte ine ke mikhamet Efazati
<Efazati> Efazati, :D
<Efazati> everplays, :D
<everplays> hehe, che naghshe-i keshidi? oonja php kar mibinin mizanin? :D
 * Efazati agha eshtebah zadam :D
<Efazati> everplays, man? :D
<everplays> Efazati, nazaret chie manam ye plug rah bendazam shoma overshadow beshin :D php kara bishtaran akhe
<everplays> lol
<Efazati> everplays, manam miam :D
<ilius> totimkopf1: ping
<ali_> salam
<ali_> hichkas inja ramaghe sohbat nadare
<ali_> in kheyli bade man dafe avalame miam inja
<ali_> injoori narahat misham
<omid> این چاکرا چه کی دی ای باحالی داره
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
<omid> WhiteCrow1 ;)
<royaflash> salam dostan
<royaflash> kasy hast
<royaflash> soali dashatm
<royaflash> man ye domain daram
<royaflash> va ip valid
<royaflash> va web server
<royaflash> mikham domain ro be web server vasl konam
<royaflash> domain .ir ro
<royaflash> chetor bayad in kar ro kard
#ubuntu-ir 2011-07-29
<hamid> salam
<Guest45645> umadam ubuntu nasb konam ghablesh az khode windows yeki az partion haro resize kardam k badesh dg win bala nayoumad
<Guest45645> hala tu live ubuntuam drive haye win mount nemishe chikar konam??????????????????????????????????????????????/
<Guest45645> jane man javab bedid dg
<Guest45645> hala tu live ubuntuam drive haye win mount nemishe chikar konam??????????????????????????????????????????????/
<Guest45645> umadam ubuntu nasb konam ghablesh az khode windows yeki az partion haro resize kardam k badesh dg win bala nayoumad
<Guest45645> the-light: ?
<the-light> Guest45645: ntfs ro nemishnase yani?
<the-light> yani chi win dige bala nemiad
<Guest45645> rastesh alan mount shod
<Guest45645> bebin windows kole hardo gereftebud
<Guest45645> manam raftam yeki az hardaro ba khode control panel resize kardam(drive C nabud)
<Guest45645> badesh restart kardam dg win bala nayumad( albate ubuntu ro ham nasb nakardam hanuz)
<Guest45645> alanam tu live e ubuntuam
<the-light> khob in rabti be channel ubuntu nadare :)
<Guest45645> mikham bebinam ba in live mishe kari kard?????????
<Guest45645> ba gparted kari mishe kard????
<the-light> baste be inke az bootloader esh bashe ya na mishe kari kard
<the-light> aval bayad befahmi az chie moshkel
<Guest45645> ehtemalan bekhatere un resize partion bud
<the-light> windows mage file system i tush dashte?
<Guest45645> manzooretuno motevajeh nemisham?
<Guest45645> kudum filesysem
<the-light> file haye system i ke windows bahashun kar mikone
<Guest45645> are baba ta ghablesh tush miraftam
<the-light> tuye aun drive chizi az windows etun bud?
<Guest45645> alanam daram niga mikonam hanuz hamash hast. file haye boot o mohtaviate C
<Guest45645> tu un na
<the-light> error chi mide mogheye bala aumadan?
<Guest45645> tu hamun safheye aval minivese: yadam nist avalesh minivese k aval az ru cd boot mishe(first bootesh CD hast hala yadam ni daghghan chi minivise) bad sedaye khafane H.D.D miad,najoor
<Guest45645> badesham hamunja vay mise
<Guest45645> na errori na hichi
<the-light> ehtemalan 1 file esh kharab shode, hamun kari ke mige ro ba cd bekonin shayad dorost beshe
<Guest45645> hich kari nemige hala migam cd win ro bezaram shayad khodesh repair kone
<Guest45645> vagarna k hich kudum az azaye khanevadeh balad nistan win nasb konan.
<Guest45645> manam k ghasasm khordam dg hichvaght win nasb nakonam :D
<Guest45645> bayad bedim yeki berize
<Guest45645> manam k ghasasm khordam dg hichvaght win nasb nakonam :D
<the-light> bakhshe repair dare khode cd ish
<Guest45645> fek konam
<Guest45645> ok
<Guest45645> agha khoda kheyret bede
<the-light> age mikhay ubuntu nasb koni bekon, kari be in nadare
<the-light> badesh ba grub shayad bala biad age az bootloader esh bashe
<Guest45645> moshkel ine k kole H.D.D ba un por shode
<Guest45645> hala mohem nist
<Guest45645> rasT  shoma ba chi lkar mikoni(disro)?
<the-light> age intore ke moshkel az partion banditune, bayad dobare inkaro anjam bedin
<the-light> chetor mage?
<Guest45645> kolan
<the-light> arch
<Guest45645> KDE?
<the-light> bali
<Guest45645> az arch keyli khosham miad vali nasbeshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<Guest45645> @@@@@@@
<the-light> nasbesh kheyli eahate age englisi yekami balad bashin, az wikish mitunin rahat nasbesh konin
<the-light> ye archbook ham bachehaye iran tarjome kardan
<Guest45645> ahan male agha Eman
<the-light> nemidunam male kie
<Guest45645> avalesh bayad ba terminal nasbesh ro shoru kard?
<the-light> dakhele bash az tarighe cd/usb
<Guest45645> ahan yani khode CD ish nasab dare
<Guest45645> ?
<the-light> are ye scripte e sade dare baraye nasbesh
<the-light> nasabesh geraphical nist
<Guest45645> yani hamun bash miad dg>
<Guest45645> ?
<Guest45645> (pusteye arch bash hast?)
<the-light> pusteye terminal esh bash hast
<Guest45645> mage pusteye dg ham darim?
<Guest45645> yani tu har distro pusteye dg
<Guest45645> darim ya na
<the-light> bale pooste ziad darim
<Guest45645> تو یه دیسترو چندتا پوسته داریم؟  نمی دونستم
<Guest45645> راستی اون ریمستر پیام ابراهیمی چی شد
<Guest45645> قرار بود
<Guest45645> نصاب اوبونتو رو رو آرچ بیاره(یادم نیست اوبونتو گفت یا چاکرا)
<sasy360> چه جوری می‌تونم DNS Name Serverم رو به‌روزرسانی کنم؟
<sasy360> everplays, can you me dude?
<everplays> sasy360, dude, where's the verb of the phrase? :)
<sasy360> everplays, :))
<sasy360> everplays, i mean help dude :D
<everplays> sasy360, sure, but what's problem?
<sasy360> i set up a vhost in apache but i cann't access the servername : wasp.localhost
<sasy360> i know i should update my dns to resolve the request domain to the proper document root but how?
<everplays> sasy360, in /etc/hosts ?
<sasy360> everplays, should i put wasp.localhost in that? let me try :)
<everplays> sasy360, also you don't need to specify dns for it if you set NameVirtualHost, paste your vhost in pastebin so i can help better
<sasy360> everplays, brb
<everplays> ping RoozbehOnline
<sasy360> everplays, here we go http://pastebin.com/KumhpLDQ
<everplays> sasy360, ok, if your vhost configuration be ok, you will get what you want by pointing browser to http://wasp
<RoozbehOnline> everplays: pong
<everplays> salaam, chetori RoozbehOnline? /msg ?
<RoozbehOnline> sure :)
<sasy360> everplays, changing wasp to wasp.localhost under the host name did the trick, thanks :)
<everplays> perfect :)
<amin_eshgh> salam dostan
<amin_eshgh> yek soal daram : baraye nasb server behtare az version server estefade konam ya desktop?
<amin_eshgh> 32bit ya 64?
<amin_eshgh> saaalam
<everplays> amin_eshgh, khodet dari migi server, bad roo server desktop be che dardet mikhore? masalan roosh ba gnome mikhay chi kar koni ke gnome nasb koni roosh?
<everplays> badam, masjed nayoomadi ke tep tep salaam mikoni
<amin_eshgh> man ba desktop kar kardam ama ba server na
<amin_eshgh> mitarsam nasb pocket haye shabake rosh sakht bashe ziyad ba terminal kar nakardam
<amin_eshgh> loool
<everplays> khob hich farghi nemikone, faghat bayad command balad bashi, har ja ham gir kardi mitooni ba google kardan peyda koni
<amin_eshgh> mamnon az pasokheton
<amin_eshgh> yek soale kochike dige ham daram ke harja search kardam felan kasi javab nadade
<amin_eshgh> mikhastam bedonam to php my admin chetori mishe user pishfarz yani root ro avaz kard va barash pass word gozasht yek ja didam ke gofte bod file config.inc.php ro baz kon va edit kon in karo kardam ama baam nashod age mikhahid matne dakhle file ro ham bezaram
<everplays> moghe estefade az phpmyadmin ke user/pass ro azat migire, pas khodet mizani ke mikhay ba che user-i beri
<everplays> too config-esh ham hichi nadare (by default)
<everplays> ama vase avaz kardan-e pass-e root ino search kon: how to change mysql root password
<amin_eshgh> search kardam va az hamin search ham be in natije residam ke bayad file config.inc.php ro dastkari konam...man khodam php admin nasb nakardam ke akhe az package amade xampp estefade kardam ke khodesh ham apache dare ham mysql ham, php admin
<everplays> amin_eshgh, aval az hame inja ke windows nist az in chiza estefade koni, hamashoon package daran lazem nist az xampp estefade koni
<sasy360> amin_eshgh, توی پی‌اچ‌پی مای ادمین با اطلاعات مای سیکوئل لاگین می‌کنی. یه کاربر غیر از روت توی مای سیکوئل بساز
<everplays> bad fekr konam xmpp khodesh user/pass-e mysql ro mizasht too config (100% motmaen nistam, fekr konam 5-6 sal pish bahash kar kardam)
<amin_eshgh> ok mamnon pass man miram patition konam ubuntuserver 11.04 server nasb konam
<amin_eshgh> bad miyam azaton miporsam chetori nasb konam
<amin_eshgh> faghat nasbe server mese hamon desktope dige
<amin_eshgh> swap va...
<amin_eshgh> va partition /..
<amin_eshgh> khob to xampp mostaghim be my sql dastresi nadaram ke besazam
<everplays> dari, oonam file-e mysql-bin dare
<sasy360> amin_eshgh, آهان شرمنده فکر کردم LAMP نصب کردی ;)
<everplays> ya hamoon mysql bayad bashe
<amin_eshgh> my.ini dare
<amin_eshgh> # Example MySQL config file for medium systems. # # This is for a system with little memory (32M - 64M) where MySQL plays # an important part, or systems up to 128M where MySQL is used together with # other programs (such as a web server) # # You can copy this file to # /etc/my.cnf to set global options, # mysql-data-dir/my.cnf to set server-specific options (in this # installation this directory is @localstatedir@) or # ~/.my.
<amin_eshgh> fekr konam linux nasb konam bad komak begiram behtar bashe intori khodamam yad migiram chetori hamaro baham config konam
<amin_eshgh> mamnonam az hamae
<sasy360> amin_eshgh, use http://pastebin.com instead of copying all the code here :)
<sasy360> everplays, آموزشی که بم دادی رو دنبال کردم تا اون‌جا که میگه برو به wasp.localhost و صفحه آغاز agavi رو ببین. میزنم برام یه صفحه سفید میاره
<everplays> sasy360, error_log-e apache ro check kon bebin chi mige
<sasy360> everplays, ok
<Omid> salaam
<sasy360> سایت مشابه pastebin.com چی داریم؟
<sasy360> everplays, http://codetidy.com/941/
<sasy360> everplays, I installed XLS extension but error remains
<everplays> sasy360, have you restarted apache?
<sasy360> everplays, I'm not that noob :D yes :)
<everplays> sasy360, can you paste output of php -i ?
<sasy360> everplays, in arch linux khalase bezar bishtar google konam.
<sasy360> ok
<sasy360> everplays, http://codetidy.com/942/
<everplays> sasy360, it seems you've XSL but it's not enabled
<everplays> sasy360, check it > http://codetidy.com/943/
<sasy360> everplays, shoud i have both mysqli.so and mysql.so enabled in php.ini ?
<everplays> sasy360, nope, you don't need them at all, you will use PDO for db stuff
<sasy360> everplays, it seems mysqli is redundant.
<sasy360> ok
<sasy360> everplays, woof! i added "extension=xsl.so" to php.ini. now works like a charm :)
<everplays> sasy360, (gh)arch linux SUCKS :)
<princef> salam, man baraye dorost kardane folder yacopy rooye partition ha va cool disk moshkel daram.
<princef> The folder "....." cannot be copied because you do not have permissions to create it in the destination
<princef> kasi mitooone komak kone?
<princef> The folder "....." cannot be copied because you do not have permissions to create it in the destination
<princef> kesi nist?
<princef> کسی نمیتونه کمک کنه؟
<Hamykhafan> salam. kesi midune desktope sugar ro che juri mitunam be tore kamel nasb konam?
<everplays> Hamykhafan, package-ash roo ubuntu hast dige, kamel-o joz nadare ke
<everplays> faghat moghe login bayad sugar ro entekhab koni
<everplays> Hamykhafan, ino bebin, komaket mikone http://www.howtoforge.com/installing-the-sugar-desktop-environment-on-ubuntu-9.04
<everplays> (faghat 2safas, nesfe nakhoonish)
<Hamykhafan> moshkele man hamine dg. khodam mitunestam nasbesh konam mikham package va browser va ... rosh nasb konam ke nemishe.
<Hamykhafan> mesalan vaghti vared misham faghat ye mohite khlie va khame kham hast.
<Hamykhafan> khali
<everplays> Hamykhafan, ehtemalan ye package be esme sugar-desktop bashe too ubuntu, age fedora bood ya gentoo mitoonesti ba group install hal koni moshkel ro vali too deb based-a hamchin chizi ro yadam nemiad
<everplays> ama package-e browser-e sugar ine > sugar-firefox-activity
 * omid_ Use OpenSUSE :X
<nodeforfree> سلام به همگی. کسی حس و حال سوال جواب دادن داره؟
<TimmyT1> Efazati: aaaaay, to ham ubuntu kar mikoni?
<TimmyT1> Efazati: ah ah ah ah
<TimmyT1> Efazati: zaye
<Efazati> c:
#ubuntu-ir 2011-07-30
<totimkopf1> psychicist__: salam hoor
<totimkopf1> mostafa_sedaghat: salam
<aminA> salam man mikham ubuntu server 11.04 nasb konam ro systemam ham pentium 4  2.6GHz hast moghe nasb in khata ro mide
<aminA> This requires a x86-64 cpu but only detected an i686 cpu unable to boot please use a kernel appropriate for your cpu!!
<totimkopf1> aminA: salam
<sasy360> aminA, نسخه ای که به معماری پردازنده‌ت بخوره رو دانلود کن
<aminA> khob che noskhei
<totimkopf1> aminA: pentium 4 2.6Ghz != 64-bit
<totimkopf1> :p
<aminA> inam begam ke ubuntu server 64 11.04
<sasy360> aminA, i386 ke 32bit hast
<aminA> az che cpu be balatar 64 kar mikone ro seri intel az 775?
<sasy360> aminA, in ro bayad beri too moshakhasat CPU bekhooni.
<sasy360> aminA, intel 775 socket mainboard hast rabty be memari cpu nadare
<aminA> mamnon az sasy360 + totimkopf1 boos
<aminA> ok mersi
<sasy360> aminA, intel core 2 be bala 64bit support mikone :)
<totimkopf1> :)
<totimkopf1> sasy360: chi computer dari?
<aminA> 478
<totimkopf1> 478? :S
<totimkopf1> chiye?
<totimkopf1> amd ya intel?
<aminA> intel pentium 4    2.6  + 1g ram + 160G HD :D
<totimkopf1> :D
<aminA> akhare technology dige
<totimkopf1> are
<sasy360> totimkopf1, man ye core 2 duo daram va ye core i5
<totimkopf1> che khob
<sasy360> تست فارسی با KVIrc
<sasy360> این هم که خوب نیست آقا
<Omid_> salam
<motallebi> در کوبونتو چه جوری ام پیس تری اجرا کنم
<everplays> motallebi, ino nasb kon: kubuntu-restricted-extras
<totimkopf1> everplays: :D
<everplays> salaam totimkopf1, chetori? hanooz farsit khoob nashode soal-a ro javab bedi? :)
<totimkopf1> mersi, to khobi?
<everplays> are, manam khoobam :)
<motallebi> میشه بیشتر توضیح بدین
<everplays> motallebi, tozih nemikhad ke, vase inke betooni mp3/dvd/java/... ro roo system-et estefade koni bayad oono nasb koni
<sepideh> hi, has anyone used ubuntu10.4?
<totimkopf1> man
<totimkopf1> why?
<sepideh> because i have a problem with that.
<totimkopf1> what is the problem?
<sepideh> with playing video file with .DAT extention
<sepideh> they only were coppied from cd
<sasy360> sepideh, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<sasy360> sepideh, then open it with totem ;)
<sepideh> dear sasy360, i'm trying your quide , thanks alot for your help
<sepideh> excuse me, can i use toem for play .vob video file too ?
<motallebi> یکیس درست و حصابی بگه چه جوری ام پی تری رو توی ابونتو یا کوبونتو اجرا کنم
<motallebi> چیری نصب کنم
<motallebi> چه جوری نصب کنم
<motallebi> ؟
<motallebi> یکسی درست و حسابی بگه چه جوری ام پی تری رو توی ابونتو یا کوبونتو اجرا کنم
<sasy360> sepideh, vob and dat files are containers to dvd video and cd video. you must rip them to appropriate video formats like xvid or metroska
<sepideh> you mean i must convert those and how?
<sasy360> motallebi, ببین سیاست‌های اوبونتو اینجوری هست که نمی‌خواد کدک‌ها فایل‌ها صوتی و تصویری که آزاد نیستند رو توی سی‌دی قرار بده
<sepideh> درسته و منظورتان از rip کردن چیه
<sasy360> motallebi, اکثر برنامه‌های پخش ویدئو توی اوبونتو و کوبونتو  از gstreamer استفاده می‌کنن که انواع کدک‌هاش توی ۳ تا پلاگین قرار میگیرن.
<sepideh> متوجه شدم
<sasy360> mostafa_sedaghat, اون بسته تمام این ها رو اومده قرار داده توی یه اسم که با نصبش تغریبا تمام چیزهایی که لازم داری نصب بشن روی سیستمت.
<sasy360> sepideh, use handbrake or arista transcoder to rip these. you find both in ubuntu repository ;)
<motallebi> خوب اینو از کجا دانلود کنم
<sepideh> یه اشکال دیگه هم دارم و اون اینکه دی وی دی که فایل vob دارد را اصلا داخل ubuntu تشخیص نمی دهد که dvd داخل drive هست
<sasy360> توصیه می‌کنم برای فهمیدن این‌که انواع کدک‌ها چه جوری توی لینوکس کار می‌کنن این رو بخونید http://sasy.ir/2010/07/linux-codecs-and-players
<sepideh> متشکرم
<sasy360> motallebi, بقیه برنامه‌ها رو از کجا نصب می‌کنی؟ یا گرافیکی از طریق software center یا مستقیم و با apt
<motallebi> ایا برنامه ای رایگانی برای ابونتو هست که انواع فایلهای صوتی و تصویری که در ابونتو اجرا نمشند رو به فایلهای قابل پخش تبدیل کنه
<mostafa_sedaghat> sasy360, salam
<sasy360> motallebi, بله برای پخش ویدئو تو به کدک‌ش نیاز داری. کدک‌ها رایگان و حتی اوپن سورس هستند ولی آزاد نیستن
<mostafa_sedaghat> sasy360, ?
<sasy360> mostafa_sedaghat, سلام
<mostafa_sedaghat> sasy360, متوجه منظورتون نشدم؟
<sepideh> sasy360 dear, thanks for all your help , i have to go, be successful ,bye
<sasy360> mostafa_sedaghat, کجای صحبت‌هام؟ :)
<mostafa_sedaghat> sasy360, sasy360> mostafa_sedaghat, اون بسته تمام این ها رو اومده قرار داده توی یه اسم که با نصبش تغریبا تمام چیزهایی که لازم داری نصب بشن روی سیستمت.
<mostafa_sedaghat> sasy360, nick mono seda karde boodid
<everplays> mostafa_sedaghat, yani hanooz motevajeh nashodi ke typo boode dude?
<sasy360> mostafa_sedaghat, اوه واقعا شرمنده اشتباه تایپی پیش اومده ;)
<mostafa_sedaghat> sasy360, ok
<sasy360> everplays, seems there is no kubuntu-restricted-extras in the ubuntu repositories dude
<everplays> sasy360, http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=kubuntu-restricted-extras
<sasy360> sasy360, oh :D
<online-it2> salam doostan pidgin man hang mikone tori ke niyaz be kill dare gahi ham sytem ro kolan behang mindaze va hich dokmeyi javab nemide.pakesh kardam dobare nasbesh kardam baz too hange
<sasy360> online-it2, چه نسخه‌ای هست؟
<online-it2> 2.9.0-1.fc15(fedora core 15)
<sasy360> online-it2, من همین نسخه رو روی آرچ دارم و مشکلی نداره. نمی‌دونم ماجراش چیه شرمنده.
<online-it2> sasy360: mamnoonam
<online-it2> sasy360: albate male shoma ke 1-fc15 ro nadare?
<sasy360> online-it2, اون ادامه اسم بسته هست و ربطی به برنامه نداره. اون یک یعنی این‌که برای بار اول pakage شده و fc15 هم یعنی مال فدورا ۱۵ هست ;)
<online-it2> sasy360: fekr mikardam shayad customize shodast mamnoon az etela resanit
<sasy360> online-it2, your welcome :)
<princef> salam. chetory mishe aplete network ro be system notification gnome-3 ezafe kard?
<ilius> princef: bayad khodesh dashte bashe
<prince> salam.
<prince> chetori bayad aplete network ro be system notification gnome3 ezafe kard?
<princef> kasi mitoune komak kone?
<sasy360> princef, می‌خوای چه جوری بشه یعنی؟ وقتی به جایی وصل شدی پیام بده؟
<princef> daqian
<princef> man vaqti modem ro khamoosh mikonam va roshan mikonam dige auto connect nemishe
<princef> ya age qabl az boot shodane syste cable shabake qat bashe dige cconnect nemishe be eth0
<princef> ba netcfg ham nemitoonam current profile ro select konam ta retry konam
<princef> alan rooye arch+gnome3 hastam
<princef> nazari darid?
<sasy360> princef, سیستم نوتیفای گنوم ۳ الان چه شکلی هست؟ همین که از پایین میاد؟
<sasy360> من آخه هرچی دارم فکر می‌کنم نوتیفیکیشن یادم نمیاد دیده باشم توی گنوم ۳
<ilius> princef: az ubuntu 11.04 estefade mikonid?
<princef> 1 min sab konid ta up load konam aksesh ro
<ilius> ubuntu 11.04 gnome3 nadare, unity dare
<princef> arch+gnome3
<ilius> aha
<ilius> princef: gnome3 ro chetori run mikoni?
<ilius> princef: ba gdm?
<ilius> princef: startx?
<ilius> sasy360: are hamun panjereha ke az payin miad
<ilius> sasy360: ba empathy integrate hast, vali ba pidgin na
<sasy360> ilius, akhe ina engar 2 ta chize mokhtalefan. yeki inke agar yeki bet paiam ye koochooloo oon paeen zaher mishe va agar mouse ro bordi roosh kamel miad bala va mitooni javab bedi va yeki ham notification haie adi
<princef> http://s1.picofile.com/file/7105227525/Screenshot.png
<princef> injourie
<sasy360> princef, in ha ke bluetooth, seda, battery va ... bood male man bara shabake ham yeki dare
<sasy360> princef, be har hal be nazar mirese in applet shabake felan az system notification shell estafade nemikone.
<sasy360> princef, man hamin noskhe ro rooye xfce daram va notify mide oonja
<princef> :D
<princef> network ro be DEAMOn ha ham ezafe kardam amma age modem qat o vasl beshe dige shabake connect nemishe
<ilius> princef: جواب من رو ندادی
<princef> bale?
<princef> sharmande dc shodam
<ilius> ilius: princef: gnome3 ro chetori run mikoni?
<princef> gdm
<ilius> hmm
<sasy360> princef, ahan to az deamon network estefade mikoni ke male khode arche va faje'e ham hast. az NetworkManager estefade kon
<princef> ba root vared misham va age gnome load nashod ba gdm loadesh mikonam
<ilius> princef: network-manager-applet nasbe?
<princef> are
<ilius> princef: ba root vared nasho
<ilius> princef: ba gdm va user e mamuli vared e gnome sho hamishe
<ilius> princef: nasihate baradane :D
<sasy360> princef, daghighan tooye daemon hat chi ha dari?
<princef> root baraye ejraye gdm hast va badesh ba usere khodam login mikonam
<ilius> princef: khob gdm ro tu inittab benevis ke nakhay dasti run koni!
<ilius> princef: /etc/inittab
<princef> DAEMONS=(syslog-ng network netfs crond gdm hal)
<ilius> princef: NA
<ilius> princef: gdm va network ro bardar, gdm ro be /etc/inittab ezafe kon, az network manager tu gnome estefade kon
<sasy360> princef, khob oon network male arch hast hichjooriam ertebatesh nemitooni bedi be gnome. NetworkManager ro nasb kon
<princef> ye lahze
<princef> gdm ro be kojaye /etc/inittab ezafe konam?
<ilius> princef: wait
<sasy360> princef, bad bedoone dbus chejoorie gnome ro ejra mikoni khoda midoone!
<ilius> # Example lines for starting a login manager
<ilius> x:5:respawn:/usr/sbin/gdm -nodaemon
<ilius> princef ^^^
<princef> qablan ke dbus nasb kardam load nemishod!
<ilius> princef: akhare file
<ilius> princef dbus ro ham az daemon ha hazf kon
<princef> in touye inittab hast khodesh
<ilius> princef uncomment kon
<princef> what?
<ilius> princef: age comment nist ke hichi, faghat az tu daemons hazf koni kar mikone
<ilius> princef: ghablesh # nadare?
<princef> chera
<princef> dare
<ilius> princef khat hayi ke avalesh # dare comment hast, yani bi tasire
<princef> ok
<ilius> princef: bayad # ro bardari az un khat, age mikhay kar kone
<sasy360> ilius, fekr konam manzooret in hast ke gdm ro az daemon ha hazf kone na dbus ro
<ilius> sasy360: har 2 tash
<princef> chi mishe alan?
<sasy360> ilius, dbus ke baiad bashe tooie daemon ha. NetworkManager bedoon oon ejra mishe?
<ilius> sasy360: aha, na, fagaht gdm ro
<ilius> DAEMONS=(syslog-ng dbus networkmanager sshd nfs-common)
<ilius> in vase mane
<princef> in network manager chi shod?
<ilius> princef save kardi?
<princef> plz
<princef> are
<sasy360> princef, aval networkmanager ro nasb kon
<ilius> princef khod networkmanager ro ham be DAEMONS ezafe kon (va gdm ro hazf kon)
<ilius> princef motmaen sho network-manager-applet nasbe, baad restart kon
<princef> networkmanager-0.8.9997-1
<princef> hamine?
<sasy360> are
<ilius> princef network-manager-applet
<ilius> princef gheir az un
<ilius> local/network-manager-applet 0.8.9997-1
<sasy360> ilius, in network-manager-applet fekr konam dependency gnome bashe. nasb hast alan.
<ilius> sasy360: un daemon esh hast, na interface
<princef> network-manager-applet-0.8.9997-1
<ilius> princef ok pas hichi, restart kon az gdm bia tu gnome\
<princef> doroste?
<sasy360> ilius, khob aval baiad networkmanager nasb bashe ta network-manager-applet azash estefade kone ;)
<princef> DAEMONS=(syslog-ng networkmanager netfs crond hal)
 * ilius nenidunam chera pidgin esme princef ro 2 bar neshun mide be man!!
<princef> ba pidgin chetori be inja jion mishid?
<sasy360> princef, hal depricate shode. kheili vaghte arch dari are?
<princef> na ye 2-3 hafte ee mishe
<princef> ye min bashid ta reboot konam va biam.
<princef> merci.
<sasy360> bacheha http://azadrah.net ro agar nadidin bebinin va nazaretoon ro begid :)
<princef> dustan javab nadad
<princef> :S
<princef> addresse irc inja chie?
<sasy360> princef, chishod yani?
<sasy360> princef, alan oon bala samte rast icon shabake dari?
<princef> network kollan nadashtam va gdm ham load nashod
<princef> aplete network ham nadashtam
<princef> daemon ha va inittab ro default   kardam dorost shod
<princef> adresse irc inja chie baraye pidgin?
<princef> sudo netcfg -r 'x' . bejaye 'x' chi bayad bezaram?
<sasy360> آدرس کانال این‌جا ubuntu-ir هست دیگه روی freenode .
<sasy360> princef, tahala ba netcfg kar nakardam.
<princef> be har hal mamnun az rahnamaeehatoon.
<princef> merci
<dada> salam
<dada> kasi ba :colorscheme  vi kar karde ?
#ubuntu-ir 2011-07-31
<only> Salam
<only> man chenge username moshkel daram
<Efazati> only, che moshkeli?
<only> username change nemishe
<only> ba dastore usermod -l ali reza mizanam
<only> usermod: user 'reza' does not exist
<Efazati> only, useret alireza hast? ya "ali reza"
<only> na
<only> ali hast
<only> goftam shayid badastore vipw beshe dorost kard ama nashod
<only> alan password mano ghabol nadare
<everplays> only, bishtar az 2mah-e ke estefade nakardi az nick-et?
<only> bishtar az 2 mah hast
<fvahid> everplays: haji khobi? :)
<everplays> salaam fvahid, chetori?
<fvahid> everplays: mersi
<fvahid> everplays: kheili mokhlesim
<everplays> only, momkene kase dige gerefte bashatesh, age 2mah estefade nakoni mitoonan request bedan nick ro begiran
<everplays> fvahid, ma bishtar :)
<only> everplays:bebakhshid in username hast che rabti dare ke kasi gerfe bashe ?!!
<everplays> only, hmm, fekr kardam sohb@e IRC-e
<sasy360> everplays, wassup dude?
<everplays> sasy360, hey dude, not bad, sup there?
<sasy360> everplays, not bad ;) playing around with agavi.
<everplays> nice :)
<omido> برای اولین بار هست می خوام وارد #fedora-ir بشم و میگه you are banned !
<everplays> omido, channel-esh #fedora-fa -e na #fedora-ir
<everplays> chon iran tahrime, redhat be esme channel gir dad
<omido> کلن خود کانال فدورا هم اصلن جای جالبی نیست
<ali_> salam
<ali_> salam chetory mitonam password root dar live ubuntu change konam pass faramosh kardam
<hamid> ali_, passwd
<hamid> ali_, chroot
<hamid> ali_, search kon ;) man hosele tozih nadaram :P
<ali_> chandta ravesh ro check kardam  j nadad
<Nu^253r> live mage passworedsh change mishe?!
<Nu^253r> restart koni mage nabayad bargarde be halate defult?
<ali_> na
<hamid> ali_, khode live ro mikhaay avaz koni?!
<ali_> na
<hamid> goftam :P
<hamid> ali_, chroot ... baed passwd
<ali_> mikham password ubuntu ke ro systam man install shode ro chage konam
<Nu^253r> khob in che rabti be live dare vaghti nasbesh kardi?!
<Nu^253r> :s
<ali_> password faramosh kardam
<hamid> ali_, daram behet migam dasture "chroot"!
<hamid> ey baba
<omido> آقا شما ابونتو رو حذف کن بیا اوپن سوزه نصب کن :D
<Nu^253r> omid opensuse ziyad tohfe nist
<Nu^253r> ghablan khoob bod ghabl az inke novel ba microsoft on peymano bebande
<omido> اتفاقن بهتر شده
<ali_> alan j mono :(
<Nu^253r> ali_  age hardeto encrypt nakardi dobare nasb kon
<omido> اینکه بعضی از دوستان از قرارداد با ماکروسافت خوششون نمیاد نمیشه گفت ایراد سوزه هست
<omido> در ضمن فعلن که ابونتو بیشتر داره راه ماکروسافت رو میره
<ali_> man holi information ro desktop daram
<Nu^253r> omido man az suse 6.4 ta 11.3 estefade kardam
<omido> من آخر نفهمیدم استیو جابز در برابر این همه اسکی که ابونتو از رو OS X میره چه احساسی پیدا میکنه :D
<Nu^253r> man slackware va debian ro tarjih midam
<ali_> dostan j !?
<omido> من کلن اوپن سوزه رو به همه چیز ترجیح میدم . البته الان تو فدورا هستم
<Nu^253r> ali_
<Nu^253r> chandta partition dari?
<ali_> 5
<Nu^253r> partioton / va /home jodast?
<ali_> are
<Nu^253r> khob pas moshkeli vase filehaye ro /home ijad nemikone
<Nu^253r> fagaht / ro pak mikone
<Nu^253r> vali mahze ehtiyat back up begir
<Nu^253r> mamolan /home ro shenasiy mikne va hata user haro
<ali_> par swap joda par home joda par / ham joda
<Nu^253r> swap ke hamishe jodast
<ali_> moshkel hamon baackup hast dige
<Nu^253r> vali /home pak nemishe
<Nu^253r> mage inke fs typesho avaz koni ali_  ya inke bezani format kone
<ali_> yani alan man dobare install konam va faghat directory / del konamn  moshkeli baray information ro desktop [ish nemiyad?
<ali_> access daram ?
<Nu^253r> del nemikhad bokoni khodesh del mikone
<Nu^253r> are ali_  dari age nadari
<Nu^253r> ye chown mizani ro directoru
<ali_> ro live namishe backup gerft ?
<Nu^253r> ba harchi mishe backup gereft, to jasho dashte bash
<ali_> jasho ?! alan ro derive baz nemishe
<Nu^253r> mountesh kardi?
<ali_> az ro terminal ?
<Nu^253r> are
<ali_> ok alan home alan baz shod vali baghiyeh directory na mount nashod !
<ali_> ino begam ke moshkel az koja shoreh shod man mikhastam ke username change konam bad user dastore usermod change nashod raftam file  passwd ro edit kardam va ali ro be reza avaz kardam ke dige password j nemidada ...
<Nu^253r> mage shaddow nist passwordat?!
<Nu^253r> to shadow file ham ye sar bezan
<Nu^253r> fellan
<ali_> nemidona
<sasy360> ali_, mikhay pass root ro avaz koni?
<ali_> are
<ali_> sasy360, ?
<sasy360> ali_, man ta oonjaee ke midoonam root pasword nadare tooie ubuntu va hich jooriam nemitooni barash pasword bezari!
<ali_> shoma alan ubuntu dari ?
<ali_> sasy360,shoma alan ubuntu dari ?
<sasy360> ali_, na vali ta hodoode ziadi bash ashnam.
<ali_> linux dari alan ?
<sasy360> ali_, bale. arch.
<ali_> sasy360, to terminal su ya sudo -i mizani password nemikhad ?
<sasy360> ali_, bebin ina 2 dastoor motafavet hastan.
<ali_> khob shoma ro ba access root miresid
<sasy360> ali_, su ke bezani yani ba root login kon. man password root ro mizanam va login mikonam. too ubuntu root password nadare ke vered koni
<sasy360> ali_, bale.
<sasy360> ali_, sudo -i ba komake sudo root mishi va pasword khodet ro mizani
<ali_> sasy360, yani alan moghe login username =>root password==>khali login mishe ?
<sasy360> ali_, na aslan nemitooni bash login koni chon password baraie root nazashtan. agar mikhay dastrasi root begiri sudi -i bezan
<dark-sun> sasy360: salam, khoda ghovat
 * dark-sun be hame salam mikone...
<ali_> ye ravesh mikham ke file passwd ubuntu install shodam ro edit konam
<sasy360> ma ham be dark-sun salam mikonim :)
<dark-sun> virayesh kardan mostaghim file passwd tosie nemishe
<sasy360> ali_, hamin ke dark-sun mige
<sasy360> ali_, daghighan moshkelet ro begoo ta ye rah monaseb barash peida konim :)
<ali_> man ghablan inkaro anjam dadam ke alan password j nemidede ke ba live bala omadam
<dark-sun> ali_: passwordet ro gom kardi?
<ali_> alan file passwd bala ovordam vali save nemishe !!:(
 * dark-sun thinks about "sudo"...
<ali_> dark-sun, man passwd ro edit kardam alan nemitonam login konam
<sasy360> ali_, 2 masale. chera nemidooni save koni? permission nadari?
<ali_> perm faghat root hast
<sasy360> khob ye sudo bendaz ghbalesh, password ro ham faghat ye enter bezan
<dark-sun> ali_: reboot kon az grub gozine "recovery mode" ro entekhab  kon, badesh "drop to shell" ro bezan badesh
<dark-sun> ali_: passwd
<dark-sun> ali_: badam password root morede nazaret ro bezan
<dark-sun> ta update beshe
<ali_> man az ro  teerminal naraftam
<ali_> w8
<dark-sun> injuri passworde ghabli ro nemiporse
<sasy360> ali_,  ba gedit bazesh kardi file password ro?
<ali_> dark-sun,chera teat kardam password mikhad
<dark-sun> ali_: man ba hamin ravesh barha root password re reset kardam! shayad eshtebahi anjam midi
<dark-sun> ro
<dark-sun> ali_: ba cd live nemigam ha!
<dark-sun> ali_: ba hamun harde khodet bayad bala biari system ro
<ali_> dark-sun, midonam
<ali_> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/linux/reset-your-forgotten-ubuntu-password-in-2-minutes-or-less/
<dark-sun> ali_: khob kojash irad dare? anjam midi bedune eshkal badesh taghiri nemibini ya khataee mide?
<ali_> na hmon aval password mikhad (drop root shell..)entekhab mikoni
<dark-sun> ali_: kho ba live biaresh bala, chroot kon besh
<dark-sun> sabr kon 1 link bejuram barat
<dark-sun> ali_: in link marboot be gentoo hastesh vali va3 har toziee kar mide
<dark-sun> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=6
<dark-sun> ali_: faghat ghesmataye
<dark-sun> mounting the /proc and /dev file systems
<dark-sun> va
<dark-sun> na
<dark-sun> injuri nemishe
<dark-sun> ali_: alan linux ro kodum partition nasbe?
<dark-sun> /dev/sda1? /dev/sda5???
<ali_> 3 ta par hast
<dark-sun> kho
<dark-sun> ali_: bebin 1 kari kon
<dark-sun> ali_: partition hat ro tuye halate cd live
<ali_> yeki baray root 2==>home 3=>swap
<dark-sun> ejra kon
<ali_> faghat home monut shod
<dark-sun> ali_: vaghti root ro peyda kardi
<dark-sun> in dastoor ro bezan
<dark-sun> mount
<sasy360> dark-sun, vaghty acount nadare be linux nasb shodash chejoori besh chroot kone?
<dark-sun> badesh az rooye khoroojie in dastoor mituni befahmi k kodum file dev marboot be partition root hastesh
<dark-sun> sasy360: chroot password nemikhad, ba disk live anjamesh mide dg
<omido> آقا شما اوپن سوزه نصب کن ابونتو رو پاک کن :D
<dark-sun> :D
<dark-sun> ali_: hal shodanie. hich gho3 nakhor
<dark-sun> ;)
<ali_> dark-sum, :) :(
<ali_> omido, shoma open install kon :)
<omido> ولی در کل اگه خواستید به دشمنانتون توزیع پیشنهاد کنید فدورا رو معرفی کنید.:D
<dark-sun> ali_: che kar kardi? mount ro zadi?
<omido> علی جان جدی نگیر. هر کسی هم تیپ دیالوگ بنده رو با این اسمایلی ها ببینه میفهمه شوخی دارم میکنم. ولی گویا شما زیاد جدی گرفتی. take it easy bro ;)
<dark-sun> ali_: bebin khorojie mount ro bezar pastebin ba ham dorostesh konim ;)
<dark-sun> omido: نخیرم! جدی گفتی! الان می‌بریم اعدامت می‌کنیم
<dark-sun> :D
<dark-sun> علی دستش رو بگیر ببریمش پیش عمو ریجارد اعتراف کنه
<ali_> :)
<ali_> alan daram ye karay mikonam w8 ;)
<sasy360> omido, khoonet halal shod omid :D
<omido> یادم نبود عمو ریچارد هم ابونتو بازه :D
<omido> ابونتو رو رنگ قهوه ای میزنه به اسم Gnewsense به خورد ملت میده :D
<dark-sun> :)))
<omido> brb
<ali_> khob file passwd ro recover kardam be shekele ghabli bebinam chi mishe
<ali_> felan bye
<ali_> Tnx dostan
<dark-sun> bye
<dark-sun> الان کامپیوترش می‌پکه!
<dark-sun> :D
<sasy360> :ي
<sasy360> :D
<ali_> man :d
<dark-sun> ali_: علی جون اینجا بودی؟
<dark-sun> نه چیزی نمی‌شه داشتیم شوخی می‌کردییـــــم
<dark-sun> بچه‌ها سه شد!
<ali_> =))
<ali_> bye
<dark-sun> بای
<dark-sun> یو ها ها
<dark-sun> بالاخره تونستم یه اسکریپت بنویسم
<dark-sun> که ایزو ها رو ماونت کنه
<dark-sun> بچه‌ها اومد
<ali_> khob ok shod :d
<dark-sun> دیگه چیزی نگین
<dark-sun> ali_: چه خوووب
<ali_> dark-sun, :)
<dark-sun> ali_: حالا چجوری درستش شد علی؟
<ali_> dark-sun, khab man file passwd ro edit karde bodam bad to live  change hai ke dade bodem ro dobare recover kardam
<dark-sun> ‫نتیجه اخلاقی اینکه، هیچ وقت سر به سر فایل passwd نگذاریم :)
<ali_> dark-sun, bale :)
<ali_> dark-sun, onja bayad besh password az file shadow change kard algorithm shadow chi hast ?
<ali_> masalan 123456 chi mishe ?
<dark-sun> ali_: والله نمی‌دونم. هر چی هست ساده نیست
<dark-sun> واسه همین می‌گن دستی عوضش نکنین
<ali_> MD5-based algorithm was used
<dark-sun> MD5-based... hatman advie darchini ham ezafash kardan
<dark-sun> masalan linus gofte : passwd= MD5 + liuns!
<ali_> dostan inja kasi nemidone
<ali_> alan man mikham username change konam usermod -l reza ali ok ?
<dark-sun> ali_: emtehan kon bebinim chi mishe
<dark-sun> bache ha amade bashin!
<dark-sun> :D
<ali_> :d
<dark-sun> ali_: natars, foghesh mipoke
<ali_> ali is currently logged in
<dark-sun> ey baba, gamunam bayad logout koni
<princef> jamian salam
<dark-sun> princef: salam, man dark-sun hastam
<dark-sun> :)
<ali_> nashod
<dark-sun> ali_: چی نشد مهربون؟
<ali_> user change nashod !
<ali_> username  change nashod !
<dark-sun> ای داد بیداد
<dark-sun> حالا می‌خوای چیکار کنی؟
<ali_> username mikham change konam ali masalan be reza avaz konam
<dark-sun> ali_: خو از محیط گرافیکی کمک بگیر
<dark-sun> من یکم بخفتم.. سرم درد گرفته...
<princef> server irc inja <http://tinyurl.com/4paanh> hast ya ... ?
<ehsan> kasi kde4.7 dare?
<fvahid> mikhastam ye karaee ba squid konam kasi mitoone komak kone?
<Nu^253r> mikhay ba squid ashpazi koni?!
<Nu^253r> haha
<fvahid> Nu^253r: :) salam
<Nu^253r> salam fvahid
<fvahid> Nu^253r: khobi?
<Nu^253r> chetori fvahid ?
<fvahid> Nu^253r: bad nistam
<Nu^253r> be salmati fvahid
<fvahid> Nu^253r: kar kardi ba squid?
<Nu^253r> na kar nakardam fvahid
<fvahid> Nu^253r: ok
<pejman> fvahid: ping
<fvahid> pejman: pong
<pejman> fvahid: agha man ye kochooloo squid kar kardam age komaki az dastam bar biaad khosh haal misham
<fvahid> pejman: salamat bashi
<fvahid> pejman: khob dastan azin gharare ke squid ro to mode trasparent mikham bashe
<pejman> fvahid: transparent proxy? ya tproxy? koodoomesh daghighan?
<fvahid> pejman: transparent porxy
<fvahid> pejman: avalan ba https moshkel dare
<fvahid> pejman: yani page ha baz nemishe
<fvahid> pejman: badesh yeseri client hastan ke az cyberoam vase login enternet estefade mikonan
<fvahid> pejman: mikham squid beyne client va cyberoam garar begire va faghat kare cache kone
<fvahid> pejman: hamin
<pejman> fvahid: man saal haast ke squid transparent nasb mikonamo ba https moshkele khassi nadashtam, mage in akhara ke albatte moshkele https naboode, bishtar moshkele upload boode. ye meghdari tozih bedin ke too che sharayeti squid ro are masire client ha gharar dadin ke ba https moshkel peyda kardan, chon osoolsan faghat port e 80 bayad vase squid redirect beshe va port https un lahzeiyi ke lazem bashe khod be khod estefaade mishe
<pejman> fvahid: chetori squid to trans parent kardin? ch version i az squid ro estefaade mikonid? http_port ro daghighan too squid.conf chetori config kardin? vase ./configure  che switch haiyi ferestadin? iptables chi neveshtin?
<fvahid> pejman: ba iptables port 80 ro andakhtam ro port squid
<fvahid> pejman: fek konam faghat hamin ravesh hastesh
<pejman> fvahid: squid khodesh gateway e user hast? ya policy routing anjam dadin?
<fvahid> pejman: gateway user ha shode dige
<fvahid> pejman: bad ba iptables port forwarding kardam
<fvahid> pejman: chon az debian estefade mikonam az version 3 estefade nakardam
<fvahid> pejman: khodam squid ro compile nadakardam az repo nasb kardam
<Nu^253r> oooh shoma dota chegahd harf zadid!!!
<pejman> fvahid: khob pas age 2.7 nasb karde bashid , man ye nemoone online daram ino check konid bebinid moshkeli hal mishe ya na : http://pmoghadam.com/homepage/HTML/Squid-2.7-aufs.html
<Nu^253r> hala man in vasat parazit omadam :D
<fvahid> pejman: ok
<pejman> fvahid: albatte shoma ghestamte compile o downloadesh ro bikhial shido ye meghdari address e file ha ham roo debian fargh mikone, vali kolliyate config hamoone. baz man hastam khedmatetoon age ba in nemoone kaar pish naraft
<fvahid> pejman: khodet hamishe compile mikoni?
<pejman> fvahid: hamishe :-)
<fvahid> pejman: are koliyat yekiye
<fvahid> pejman: manam eshtebah mikonam ke compile nemikonam
<fvahid> pejman: mamnoon az lotfetooon
 * everplays arz-e kholoos mikone be pejman :)
<pejman> fvahid: khahesh mikonam :)
 * pejman everplays >:D< eraadat mandam vahshatnaak 
 * fvahid pejman kheili herfeeye :)
 * pejman fvahid lotf darid :)
<fvahid> pejman: in ro che distro piyade shode?
<fvahid> pejman: debian ke nist
<pejman> fvahid: slackware
<fvahid> /etc/logrotate vase log file has dige
<pejman> fvahid: bale hamintore
<fvahid> pejman: che khob config shode, chon momkene log file por she
<fvahid> pejman: rotate mikone :)
<pejman> fvahid: enghdar in balaa saram oomade ke nagoo :P
<fvahid> pejman: vaghean maloome karetoon ro kheili khob baladid, man hatman azatoon komak mikham :)
<fvahid> pejman: karetoon gabele tahsine
<pejman> fvahid: khahesh mikonam sharmande nakonid.
<pejman> fvahid: basse marge man, janbe nadaramaa :">
<fvahid> pejman: :)
<fvahid> pejman: har client vase khodesh ye hajme mahdoode internet dare, auth ham az ldap anjam mishe man fagaht mikham squid ro in vasat bezaram, benazareet shodani hsat?
<fvahid> pejman: dar vaghe squid gateway client ha mishe
<pejman> fvahid: mechanisme authentication chie? hostspot? vpn? pppoe ?
<pejman> fvahid: hotspot*
<fvahid> pejman: hich kodom http, safe login miyad, on ham az ldap server auth mikone
<fvahid> pejman: man nemikham auth ro squid anjam bede
<pejman> fvahid: khob pas hotspot e. be nazar nemiaay ke moshkeli dashte bashe, albatte omid varam ke squid too authntication aziyatetoon nakone, ke ehtemaale ziaad hamaihahad kard, bad az in ke authntication anjam shod ham dige hame chiz mesle y ethernet e normal e , pas moshkeli nakhahad bood, man age basham tarjih midam ke squid ro be shekle bridge (2 ta lan card) bezaramesh sare masire client ha, benazaram miaad intori rahat tar bashe
<fvahid> pejman: manam mikham 2 ta lan bezaram daghigan
<pejman> fvahid: na squid dargire authentcatio nemishe, tanha chizi ke ye meghdari mashkookam mikone, ine ke protocol e http authenticatin ba proxy authentication motafavete, va midoonam ke squid proxy authentication ro support mikone, pas omidvaram ke ba httputhentication kari nadashte bashe (80%)
<fvahid> pejman: manam fek nakonam ba auth moshkel dashte bashe
<pejman> fvahid: vaghti user ha daram authnticate mishan, ye web page barashoon ferestade mishe ke user/pass azashoon miporse? ya ye banjere browser baz mishe ?
<fvahid> pejman: ahan fahmidam chi migi
<fvahid> pejman: panjare baz nemishe
<fvahid> pejman: chon cyberoam hastesh
<fvahid> pejman: yani az http estefade mishe
<pejman> fvahid: khob pas jaye negarani nadare, baraye squid un page ba page haye digeye internet hich farghi nemikone, engaar shoma mikhaid login konid roo email e toon, pas ghatan moshkeli psh nemiaad
<fvahid> pejman: are daghigan hamitoore ke migid
<fvahid> pejman: bishtar negarane https hastam
<fvahid> pejman: fek konam iptables ro bayad dastkari konam
<fvahid> pejman: squid nabayad ba https darghir konam
<pejman> fvahid: ba lazem nist, vaghti shoma port e 80 ro redirect mikonid, un lahzeiyi ke lazem bashe, squid khodesh switch mikone ro https ( mesle login e yahoo mail) pass lozoomi nadare ke shoma porte digeiyi ro vasash redirect konid
<fvahid> pejman: fahmidam
<fvahid> pejman: pas lozomi nadare port 443 ro redirect konam to onyeki lan?
<fvahid> pejman: chon 2 ta lan daram
<pejman> fvahid: kheir lazem nist
<fvahid> pejman: mersi :), mozahemetoon nemisham
<pejman> fvahid: khahesh, khosh haal shodam. :-)
<fvahid> pejman: aga man nemitoonam joloye khodamo begiram
<fvahid> pejman: /msg?
<hossein> salam
<saeed> salam
<omido> salamon aleikom
<saeed> ye soal dashtam
<saeed> chetor mishe ye barnama ro khodam nasb konam?
<saeed> masalan fire fox
<omido> yani chi khodam?
<omido> mage az software center nasb nemikoni?
<saeed> ghablan ba upddate ubuntu khodesh nasb mishod
<saeed> alan filesho az girefox gereftam
<saeed> firefox
<saeed> ama nemitonam manual nasb konam
<omido> نه
<saeed> nemishe?
<omido> شما فایل tar.bz2 گرفتی اگه اشتباه نکنم
<omido> بهش میگن تاربال
<saeed> fgi
<omido> باید از طریق کانسول نسب کنی
<saeed> لبله
<saeed> بله
<omido> مگه ابونتوی شما فایرفاکس نداره؟
<saeed> chetori?
<saeed> dare
<saeed> rastesh ubuntu mesal bud
<saeed> bebakhsid firefox
<saeed> man ye barname mikham barye grub begiram
<omido> اگر هم بحث آپدیت هست باید صبر کنید تا ورژن جدید تو مخازن قراربگیره
<omido> اونو من نمیدونم راستش
<omido> من اوبونتو استفاده نمیکنم
<saeed> من سر کار اینترنت ندارم
<saeed> یه برنامه برای گراب میخواستم
<saeed> از اینجا بگیرم ببرم سرکار
<saeed> تو خونه خودش نصب میشه
<saeed> شما طریقه نصب منوال رو نمیدونید؟
<omido> باورکنید وارد نیستم من. من هر توزیعی که نصب میکنم گراب هم نصب میشه باهاش . پیش اومده ویرایشش کنم ولی نصب نه. http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/ اینجا میشه اینکارو کرد
<omido> خوب باید به اینترنت وصل باشید
<saeed> ببخشید من باید برم
<saeed> ممنون از راهنمایی
<omido> بعدش تو کانسول :‌sudo grub-install
<omido> یا sudo apt-get install grub
<omido> یه همچین کوفتی
<ali_> salam
<SaEeDIRHA> salam
<SaEeDIRHA> ali_, khoobi ?
<ali_> dostan man dar hale hazer 7-8 mah daram az ubuntu 10.10 estefade mikonam biyam be Unity ya na ?
<ali_> SaEeDIRHA,  mer 30
<SaEeDIRHA> chera ke na ;)
<ali_> SaEeDIRHA, shoma razi hasti az unity ?
<SaEeDIRHA> man alan az natty estefade mikonam
<ali_> khob razi hasti shoma ?
<SaEeDIRHA> rastesh na ziayad
<SaEeDIRHA> khili behtar va rahat tar shode applet hash
<SaEeDIRHA> ama hanooz behesh adat nakardam
<ali_> ye picture mitoni bezari ?
<SaEeDIRHA> google
<ali_> ok
<ali_> http://www.ubuntu.com/sites/www.ubuntu.com/files/active/natty-consumer-pages/whatsnew-launcher.jpg
<SaEeDIRHA> yeah
<ali_> hamin tory hast ?
<SaEeDIRHA> are
<ali_> SaEeDIRHA, Tnx
<SaEeDIRHA> np ;)
<ali_> bye
#ubuntu-ir 2012-07-23
<btral> salam
<btral> man dhcp server daram
<btral> mikham dhcrelay dashte basham
<btral> bayad barash file config besazam?
<btral> mishe komak konid?
<MaMaD> Not software rendered:    yes
<MaMaD> Not blacklisted:          yes
<MaMaD> GLX fbconfig:             yes
<MaMaD> GLX texture from pixmap:  yes
<MaMaD> GL npot or rect textures: yes
<MaMaD> GL vertex program:        yes
<MaMaD> GL fragment program:      yes
<MaMaD> GL vertex buffer object:  yes
<MaMaD> GL framebuffer object:    yes
<MaMaD> GL version is 1.4+:       yes
<MaMaD>  
<MaMaD> Unity 3D supported:       yes
<MaMaD> hala ke poshtibani mikone man in 3D sho chetori fal konam
<MaMaD> ?
<MaMaD> alan Ro 2D
<MaMaD> To Ghesmate login aslan 3D nADARE
<MaMaD> Kasi Ni
<MaMaD> >
<MaMaD> ?
<btral> ki shabake khod balade?
<btral> salam man ye daemon daram
<btral> chetor mitonam esm e pid sho avaz knam?
<btral> ye daemon ro seda mizanam ama har kari mikonam pid name avaz nemishe
 * dark-sun nemidune...
<btral> koja code ham o up konam? felan filtershekan nadaram
<H4x012> wb khodam
<H4x012> wb ashkan jan
<ahmad> salam be hamegi
<ahmad> kasi hast k man chand ta soal beporsam
<ahmad> ?
#ubuntu-ir 2012-07-24
<btral> #perl
<btral> kasi perl ya php kar karde?
<chalist> ZCONF http://linuxreview.ir/1391/05/%d9%85%d8%b9%d8%b1%d9%81%db%8c-%d9%87%d9%85%d8%a7%db%8c%d8%b4-%d8%b2%db%8c%da%a9%d8%a7%d9%86%d9%81-zconf/
<shad_> man yekam baladam!
<shahrooz68> کسی میتونه درباره فلش پلیر به من کمکی بکنه؟
<shahrooz68> این چتروم بیخودیه؟ کسی جواب نمیده؟
<Sefid_Par> shahrooz68: Moshkel kojast; mishe finglish benvisin?
<shahrooz68> Bale. moshkel ine ke flash player aslan dar hich moroorgari amal nemikoneh
<shahrooz68> hatta gnash ham amal nemikoneh
<Sefid_Par> dar firefox: addons negah kardid? ounja disable nist?
<shahrooz68> hameye moroorgar ha peyghame "missing plug-in" midan
<shahrooz68> na aslan dar list add-ons vojood nadareh
<shahrooz68> az xfce estefadeh mikonam. osoolan nabayad rabti dashteh basheh
<Sefid_Par> Rastesh baraye man chenin mozooei pish nayoumade.
<Sefid_Par> hala ye negah mikonam
<shahrooz68> merC
<Sefid_Par> agar javab nagereftid dar askubuntu.com ham mitounid beporsid.
<shahrooz68> ok
<shahrooz68> merC
<Sefid_Par> shahrooz68: flash player ro chetor nasb kardid?
<shahrooz68> az tarighe software center
<Sefid_Par> hamoun adobe-flashplugin dige?
<shahrooz68> bale
<shahrooz68> hamin alan daram say mikonam az tarighe synaptic nasb konam bebinam farghi mikoneh ya na!
<shahrooz68> farghi nakard zaheran!
<shahrooz68> kheyli ajibe
<Sefid_Par> shahrooz68: bebin in javab mide? sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
#ubuntu-ir 2012-07-25
<saeed_> salam
<saeed_> behtarin Script php forum chio pishnahad midin ?
<chalist> phpbb or mybb
#ubuntu-ir 2012-07-26
<btral> salam
<btral> می خوام برای سرویس هام
<btral> signiture
<btral> داشته باشم
<btral> باید چکار کنم
<btral> کسی میتونه نظر یا کمک بده/
<Sefid_Par> Salam, kasi mitoune ba minitube va tsocks video bebine?
<btral> salam
<btral> mikham be ssh serveram vasl besham
<btral> ama na ba pass
<btral> ba key
<btral> chetory key generate konam
<btral> faghat mitonam public key dashte basham
<btral> ama nemidonam to ssh explorer  or putty . .... ina kafiye ya na
<btral> kar nemikone
<btral> komak
<btral> aya rah ro doros miram? https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/SSH_Keys
<electron_m> salam
<electron_m> kasi mitone b man komak kone?
<Sefid_Par> electron_m:Soaletoon ro beporsid.
<Sefid_Par> electrno_m:Don't ask to ask ;)
<strnx> Sefid_Par☣ electron_m par!:D
<Sefid_Par> strnx:Ok :)
#ubuntu-ir 2012-07-27
<dingdangdong> !ping
<lubotu3> another contentless ping... sigh...
<MaMaD> Kasi Hast?
#ubuntu-ir 2012-07-28
<mahdy> maour: http://www.digikala.com/default.aspx?Products=Tablet&Product=Tablet-Arnova-7b-G2-8GB#Tab
<maour> mahdy: این همونه ؟
<maour> اون که قدیما صحبت میکردیم خیلی کیفیتشم خوب بود
<mahdy> maour: کدوم . نه این رو همینطوری دیدم گفتم شاید به کارت بیاد
<maour> آها
<mahdy> mahdy: lenovo ?
<maour> نه یکی دیگه
<maour> از همین
<mahdy> maour: نه این اون نیست
<maour> آها
<mahdy> maour: یادم نمیاد چیزی
<maour> قیمتش خوبه این
<maour> mahdy: البته الان که دیگه خرید هر چیزی غیر نکسوس گوگل اشتباهه به نظرم
<maour> تو دنیای اندرویدی ها البته
<mahdy> maour: نمیدونم ولی فقط کیوت
<maour> :)
<maour> فقط html
<maour> اصن html 3
<Sefid_Par> shoma mitounin matne ham ro bekhounin?
<maour> Sefid_Par: huh?!
<Sefid_Par> maour: man az irssi estefade mikonam. chap be rast minvise.
<maour> یعنی الان شک داشتی که ما میتونیم حرفای همو بخونیم یا .. ؟
<maour> mahdy: http://appjs.org/
<Sefid_Par> khodam nemitounam chap be rast ro bekhounam.
<maour> mahdy: گرچه بازم کیوت اینجا بهتر از اینه
<Sefid_Par> mesle too terminal neshoun mide.
<maour> منظور برای html5 هست
<maour> Sefid_Par: Bicon
<maour> Sefid_Par: اینو نصب کن
<mahdy> maour: چیز خفنی به نظر نمیاد این . خودم یه مدت تو ذهنم بود بنویسم . وب کیت بازیه دیگه
<maour> mahdy: آره وب کیت
<maour> کلا نباید وابسته بشی به اینا
<maour> اگه مثلا api خاصی بده
<maour> فقط html5 بزنی
<mahdy> maour: node.js esh ro aslan napasandidam
<maour> node که میگن خیلی خفنه
<maour> مخصوصا جدیدش
<mahdy> maour: نکته‌ی اصلی توی جاوا اسکریپتشه
<maour> ولی برای دسکتاپ نیست فک کنم
<maour> من اصن کار نکردم
<mahdy> maour: gjs be nazaram behtare
<mahdy> maour: منم برا همین میگم که مال دسکتاپ نیست
<maour> ها حواسم نبود
<mahdy> maour: ولی یه چیزی هم هست ها
<mahdy> maour: age api nade nemishe az javascript dorost estefade kard baraye karhaye systemi
<mahdy> maour: alan gnome-shell kheyli library be dard bokhor dade baraye javascript
<maour> mahdy: دیگه سیستمی رو بشاش توش با html
<mahdy> maour: اما خب محدود به یه پلتفرمه فعلا
<maour> mahdy: همون دیگه
<maour> بازم بشاش به محدودیت
<mahdy> maour: khob api lazeme , masalan bara kar ba file ha farz kon
<maour> خب میتونه مثله کیوت برای هر پلتفرم این کار رو بکنه
<maour> یا فونگپ مثلا
<maour> گنوم زده شدی ها
<maour> بکش بیرون از گنوم
<mahdy> maour: مساله همینه کسی نیومده هنوز رو جاوا اسکریپت درست کار کنه و مولتی پلتفرم کتابخونه بده براش
<maour> عجیبه
<maour> خب همین لینکی که دادم ادعاش همین بود دیگه ؟
<maour> البته باید دید چقدر به سیستم دسترسی داره
<maour> ولش کن بیا کیوت یاد بگیر
<maour> :D
<mahdy> maour: بشاش به کیوت
<mahdy> maour: خودت چطوری ؟
<maour> mahdy: خوبم
<maour> mahdy: جات خالی بود دیشب
<maour> بیا یه سر دیگه
<mahdy> maour: کجا ؟
<maour> چه وضعه زندگیه داری تو
<maour> مشهد
<mahdy> maour: آها دردسره دیگه . تا مجردی عشق کن
<maour> چطوری آخه
<maour> حداکثر لدتمون از زندگی اینه صب تا شب پای سیستم باشیم
<maour> کار دیگه ای نمیشه کرد تو این خراب شده
<mahdy> maour: خب اصل لذت زندگی برا ما همینه دیگه استفاده کن
<maour> :)
<maour> mahdy: http://codecanyon.net/item/interactive-3d-cggallery-html5/full_screen_preview/1401391
<maour> این ران میشه رو سیستمت
<maour> ؟
<maour> البته با canvas اوکی هست
<mahdy> maour: webgl bad ejra mishe
<maour> بشاشیم به webgl ?
<mahdy> maour: بشاش بهش
<mahdy> maour: canvas ham hata bade roo mokaab ha aks nist
<maour> |;....
<maour> آره منم عکس نمیبینم
<mahdy> maour: البته شاید مشکل درایور هم داشته باشم ها
<maour> ولی پروسس میخوره ها
<maour> شاشیدم تو html5
<maour> قرار بود این بشه http://codecanyon.net/theme_previews/1401391-interactive-3d-cggallery-html5
<maour> البته بهینه سازی نکرده بوده قطعا
<maour> ولی بازم بشاش بهش
<maour> اصن بریم پرل کد بزنیم
<mahdy> maour: فایرفاکس ریده با ساپورتش از وب جی ال عملا
<maour> mahdy
<maour> ا یعنی کروم بهتره ؟
<mahdy> maour: too epiphany canvas ha dorost bood
<maour> شایدم تو فایرفاکس
<maour> باز تو از گنوم طرفداری کردی
<maour> موتورش چیه ؟
<mahdy> maour: webkite
<Sefid_Par> maour: in bicon ke migi to apt nist!
<maour> آها همون khtml
<maour> اوکی اوکی
<maour> Sefid_Par: سورسش رو بگیر کامپایل کن
<mahdy> fzerorubigd: acrobat
<Sefid_Par> maour: Ok, khodet ke bicon nadari.
<mahdy> fzerorubigd: adobe reader manzoorame
<maour> Sefid_Par: nope
<fzerorubigd> mahdy: سبک باشه . سبکه؟
<mahdy> fzerorubigd: are roo gooshi manam khoob ejra mishe
<maour> زشته آقا اینجا استالمن رد میشه
<mahdy> fzerorubigd: کلا کامل و خوبه
<mahdy> fzerorubigd: البته نان فیریه بهش به شکل یه مشکلی که باید حل بشه و یک آفت جذاب باید نگاه کنی
<mahdy> maour: خوب شد ؟
<maour> ممنانم
<esak> #5hit
#ubuntu-ir 2012-07-29
<IMAD90> سلام
<AslanC> salam. kesi hast?
<musasir> سلام
<pedram> salam be hamegi
<pedram> alooooooooo
<pedram> pas kasi nis?
#ubuntu-ir 2013-07-22
<ebram> chetori mitonam farsi type konam?
<MHA152> سلام
<JBonline> سلام، تم انجمن اوبونتو.آی آر آزاده؟ کسی میتونه اون رو در اختیار من قرار بده؟
<mint> سلام.از مینت 15 استفاده میکنم. میخواستم یه نر م افزاری دانلود کنم تو بخش انتخاب نوع  سیستم عامل از دبیان بیس ها فقط اوبونتو 12.04 و دبیان 7 بود.میشه نسخه دبیان 7 رو نصب کرد؟ سازگاری کامل دارره؟
<mint> سلام.از مینت 15 استفاده میکنم. میخواستم یه نر م افزاری دانلود کنم تو بخش انتخاب نوع  سیستم عامل از دبیان بیس ها فقط اوبونتو 12.04 و دبیان 7 بود.میشه نسخه دبیان 7 رو نصب کرد؟ سازگاری کامل دارره؟
<mint> کسی نیست؟
<mint>  سلام.از مینت 15 استفاده میکنم. میخواستم یه نر م افزاری دانلود کنم تو بخش انتخاب نوع  سیستم عامل از دبیان بیس ها فقط اوبونتو 12.04 و دبیان 7 بود.میشه نسخه دبیان 7 رو نصب کرد؟ سازگاری کامل دارره؟
<mint> ای بابا اینجا همیشه خالیه
<mint>  سلام.از مینت 15 استفاده میکنم. میخواستم یه نر م افزاری دانلود کنم تو بخش انتخاب نوع  سیستم عامل از دبیان بیس ها فقط اوبونتو 12.04 و دبیان 7 بود.میشه نسخه دبیان 7 رو نصب کرد؟ سازگاری کامل داره؟
<prp-e> yaser-16, Salam :)
<yaser-16> علیک
<prp-e> Dishab inja fosh kari shod?! dar zemn 1ki be man rahnmaee bede in font xchat to win ro chetori ok konam :)
<prp-e_> Dishab inja fosh kari shod?! dar zemn 1ki be man rahnmaee bede in font xchat to win ro chetori ok konam :)
<prp-e> dardo balaye google o apple bokhore tu sare microsoft :~
<yaser-16> سلام
<yaser-16> این سوال رو توی انجمن پرسیدم ولی چون یکم کارم عجله ایه اینجا هم می پرسم
<yaser-16> من یه مشکلی با نسخه های جدید گنوم دارم،نمی تونم  current theme رو عوض کنم،نه توی 3.6 و نه توی 3.8، البته از همون تم های قبلیم استفاده می کنم،gtk+ theme رو می تونم با اون تم های قدیمیم تغییر بدم ولی  current theme رو نه 
<nkh> yaser-16: با gnome tweak tool هم ؟
<nkh> اوخ !
<nkh> yaser-16: ببخشید یه لحظه فکر کردم کانال آرچه :دی
<yaser-16> ا
<nkh> yaser-16: البته باز هم به جاست . گنوم داری دیگه؟
<yaser-16> آره
<yaser-16> آره
<nkh> yaser-16: با توییک تول هم نشد ینی؟
<JAVACODER> nkh: addresseh channeleh arch chie ?
<yaser-16> نه نشد
<nkh> JAVACODER: #archlinux-ir
<nkh> yaser-16: دقیقا چه اتفاقی می‌افته؟ اون نوشته قبلیت فارسی انگلیسی زیاد داشت نفهمیدم چی به چیه :دی
<JAVACODER> #archlinux-ir ya  #archlinux_ir
<yaser-16> عجیب اینه که تم تو قسمت gtk+ theme انتخاب و اعمال می شه ولی تو current theme انتخاب می شه ولی اعمال نمی شه
<JAVACODER> nkh: thanks
<yaser-16> واسا لینک بدم
<yaser-16> http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php/topic,71012.msg592552.html#msg592552
<nkh> JAVACODER: YW
<yaser-16> nkh:j
<yaser-16> توی لینکی که دادم کل موضوع رو گفتم
<nkh> yaser-16: آقا من توی آرچ حس می‌کنم اون روزا که آپدیت شد به ۳.۶ همچی مشکلی داشتم ...‏
<nkh> yaser-16: نمیدونم دقیقا منظورت از کارنت تم چیه،‌ولی
<nkh> yaser-16: یادمه تم رو نمی‌شناخت ، با توییک تول و روش‌های عادی هم نمی‌فهمید، از توی دی‌کانف (جی‌کانف بود اون موقع هنوز آیا ؟ :دی)‏ بازم عوض می‌کردم نمی‌شد
<nkh> yaser-16: آها دقیقا جی کانف بود جاش دی‌کانف اومده بود فکر کنم
<nkh> yaser-16: بعد از مدتی کاشف به عمل اومد توی جی‌کانف، اسم تم به بزرگی کوچیکی حساس بود، توی دی‌کانف باید همه رو کوچیک می‌زدی !! و حل شد خیلی مسخره.‏
<yaser-16> تم میاد تو لیست ولی اعمال نمی شه
<yaser-16> تمی که تایتل بار رو عوض می کنه منظورمه
<yaser-16> شکل دکمه های کلوز و رنگ تایتل بار و کلا تایتل بار دیگه
<nkh> yaser-16: آها خب همونه
<yaser-16> آره دیگه،الآن من چیکار کنم؟
<nkh> yaser-16: ببین تو ترمینال بزن
<nkh> dconf-editor
<nkh> ببین داریش ؟
<yaser-16> آره
<nkh> خب واستا کلیدشو بجورم
<nkh> yaser-16: ببخشید :دی اینه که باید حروف بزرگ کوچیکو رعایت کنی
<yaser-16> خوب
<nkh> yaser-16: org > gnome > desktop > wm > preferences
<nkh> theme
<nkh> اسم تمت رو اینجا باید بگی با رعایت حروف بزرگ کوچیک ...
<nkh>  مثلا MediterraneanGrayDark
<yaser-16> همون چیزی که توی توییک تول نوشته درسته دیگه(بزرگ کوچیکی)
<nkh> yaser-16: اوهوم
<nkh> yaser-16: ببینم تو یاسری ؟  یا yasergol ?
<nkh> :ي‌
<nkh> :D
<yaser-16> کجا باید وارد کنم؟
<yaser-16> یه theme دارم که اونم از تو توییک تول انتخاب کردم و داره کار می کنه
<yaser-16> تم گنوم شله
<yaser-16> داداش من تم بالا پنجره رو می گم نه تم پنل گنوم شل رو
<nkh> yaser-16: داداش منم همین رو دارم می‌گم
<nkh> yaser-16: ینی چی کجا؟ الان توی
<nkh> wm
<nkh> preferences
<nkh> هستی؟
<nkh> یه لیست داره دو ستونه ها
<nkh> Name , Value
<nkh> یکی از این
<nkh> Name ها
<nkh> theme هستش
<yaser-16> خوب
<yaser-16> رو به روی تم رو می گی دیگه
<nkh> روش کلیک کن ، بعد ستون جلوش که ولیو باشه، دابل کلیک کن
<nkh> یپ
<nkh> این تم دقیقا تم اون بالا پنجره‌س
<yaser-16> منظورم رو نگرفتی،واسا تو تاپیک عکس مشکل رو بذارم
<nkh> yaser-16: ببین این دقیقا تم قاب پنجره‌هاس ... دور و بالا و دکمه ها ...  ‏
<yaser-16> منتظر باش سی ثانیه دیگه عکس آمادس
<yaser-16> ببخشد کوسه ها کابل های اچ تی تی پی اس رو جوییدن یکم دیر شد
<nkh> :))
<nkh> هماهنگه :دی
<yaser-16> حله
<yaser-16> می تونی ببینی
<yaser-16> http://imgshot.ir/upload/big/2013/07/23/51ed890fef424.png
<nkh> yaser-16: خب برادر من منم دارم همینو می‌گم دو ساعته دیگه، دقت نمی‌کنی :| ‏
<nkh> yaser-16: اون کاری که گفتم کردی؟
<nkh> yaser-16: نشد؟
<yaser-16> رو به روی تم؟
<nkh> yaser-16: مقدار جفتشون هم تو دی‌کانف هم توی توییک تول رو یکی بذاری ها. آره روبه روی تم
<yaser-16> یکی هست
<nkh> yaser-16: همم. این تمی که الان هست، تمی که انتخاب کردی نیست نه ؟ تی ال اس فلان ....‏
<yaser-16> چرا دقیقا همونه
<nkh> yaser-16: په مشکل چیههه الان؟؟ :))‏
<yaser-16> اینی که اینجا نوشته با اونی که توی توییک تول انتخاب کردم یکیه
<yaser-16> مشکل اینه که اعمال نمی شه
<nkh> yaser-16: همین منم منظورم از یکی نبودن ظاهرش بود ینی
<nkh> yaser-16: تم‌های دیگه اعمال می‌شن؟
<yaser-16> آفرین،چیزی که نوشته با ظاهر نمی خونه
<yaser-16> الآن تکلیف چیه؟
<nkh> yaser-16: تم‌های دیگه هم تست کردی؟
<yaser-16> چند تا رو امتحان کردم که توی گنوم 3.4 باهوش کار می کردم
<yaser-16> ولی...
<yaser-16> فقط یکی جدید دانلود کردم که شبیه تم پیشفرض اوبونتو ئه اون کار می کنه فقط
<nkh> yaser-16: تمی که دانلود کردی ، توش گفته بود که با ۳.۶ کار می‌ده اصن؟
<yaser-16> یادم نیست والا
<nkh> yaser-16: خب همون پس، تمت قدیمیه نمی‌خونه . از ۳.۴ به ۳.۶ این بساطشون زیاد عوض شده ، بگرد همین تم که می‌خوای رو برای ۳.۶ و جدیدتر دانلود کن ...‏
<yaser-16> من از گنوم لوک دان می کنم،اکثرا رو ننوشته رو چه نسخه ای کار می کنن
<nkh> yaser-16: خو اون دیگه خطای دولوپره :|‏
<yaser-16> یکی پیدا کردم بذار ببینم کار می کنه
<nkh> yaser-16: این تمی که می‌گی تو گنوم لوک نیستا ... :دی
<yaser-16> خوب شاید اینو از یه جای دیگه گرفتم:)
<yaser-16> یکی کار می کنه،یکی کار نمی کنه:'(
<nkh> yaser-16: تم ۳.۶ هم؟؟؟
<yaser-16> دارم یکی دیگه هم امتحان می کنم،سومیه
<nkh> yaser-16: می‌گم ینی تمی هم هست که گفته باشه مال ۳.۶ئه ولی کار نده؟
<yaser-16> یکی بود نوشته بود باری 3.8 و 3.6 که کار نداد
<nkh> yaser-16: :-؟
<yaser-16> الآن یکی دیگه هم کار نداد
<yaser-16> مسخرگیش به اینه که به عنوان جی تی کی تم عمل می کنن
<yaser-16> ولی رو کاررنت تم نه
<nkh> yaser-16: عوض کردی از دی‌کانف هم عوض شد ؟ یکی‌شونو بذار ، لاگ اوت لاگین کن ببین حل نمیشه؟ اگه نشد باید توییک‌تول رو مثلا از تو ترمینال ران کنی که ارورهاش رو ببینی اگه چیزی گفت ... من بلد نیستم جور دیگه‌ای لاگ ببینم از این گنوم‌ها
<nkh> yaser-16: مسخرگیش نیست، تم جی‌تی‌کیشون درسته، این گنوم هی اون بالا رو سک می‌کنه دیونه کرده ما رو :|  ‏
<yaser-16> من برم لاگ اوت کنم
<yaser-16> نع
<yaser-16> مشکل حل نشد
<nkh> yaser-16: آقا اون از ترمینال ران کردن هم فایده نداره
<yaser-16> نه
<nkh> yaser-16: من چیزی دیگه به ذهنم نمی‌رسه، باید بگردی ببینی کجا لاگی اروری چیزی داره ... ‏
<yaser-16> باشه،به هر حال مرسی
<yaser-16> فعلا
<nkh> yaser-16: یه دونه از این تما رو بده منم تست کنم خودم
<nkh> yaser-16: خواهش کاری که نکردم . خوش باشی
<yaser-16> الآن لینکو می دم
<nkh> yaser-16: مرسی
<yaser-16> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/DeLorean-Dark+--+Gnome+3.4+%26+3.6?content=153866
<yaser-16> خدا حافظ
#ubuntu-ir 2013-07-23
<mint> سلام.میشه یه نرم افزار دبیان 7 رو روی مینت 15 نصب کرد؟؟؟ هماهنگی کامل داره؟
<mint> سلام.میشه یه نرم افزار دبیان 7 رو روی مینت 15 نصب کرد؟؟؟ هماهنگی کامل داره؟
<Guest3724> سلام. فونت فارسی که توی این سایت استفاده شده چه اسمی داره؟
<mint> چطور؟ مشکل تو نمایش داری؟
<Guest3724> نه. میخوام دانلود کنم
<mint> والا نمیدونم.یه نگاه به سورس یکی از صفحات سایت بنداز شاید اونجا اسمش نوشته بود.باید از مدیرهای سایت بپرسی
<mint> ایناهاش من دیدم .اینا هستن
<mint> font-family: Verdana, Arial, sans-serif
<Guest3724> به سورس نگا کردم. اما چیزی دستگیرم نشد. چون فک کنم فونت از توی استایل css بارگزاری میشه
<Guest3724> فک نکنم verdona باشه
<mint> تو سورس کلمه فونت رو سرچ کن
<Guest3724> چیزی پیدا نمیکنه
<mint> نمیدونم والا.من که یافتم همینا بودن.چند خط اخر سورس اسم فونتها نوشته
<mint> اینجا چقدر خلوته.
<Guest3724> حالا چی کار کنم
<mint> چی رو؟
<Guest3724> فونتو دیگه
<mint> همینا بودن.کلا واسه سایت سازی از فونتهایی استفاده میشه که تو همه سیستم ها به صورت پیش فرض هستن
<Guest3724> dadash esmesho peida kardam: droid arabic naskh & droid arabic kufi
<mint> اطمینان داری اینا هستن؟
<mint> من که نیافتم!
<Guest3724> 100%
<mint> عجیبه!! از کجا یافتی؟
<Guest3724> az yeki az doostan porsidam
<mint> فونت عربی گژپچ رو ساپورت میکنه؟
<Guest3724> nemidonam
<kave> salam :)
<kave> کسی هست :دی
<kave> ok
<JAVACODER> nixoeen: hasti ?
<nixoeen> JAVACODER, hastam
<JAVACODER> nixoeen: ageh man ro localam 1 web servereh apache ro port 80 biaram bala(127.0.0.1:80) va ageh http://127.0.0.1:80/ ro bezanam default page ro mibinam hala ip internetam maslan 2.3.4.5 bashe mitunam ba http://2.3.4.5:80/ bazam default pageh apache ro bebinam ?
<prp-e> JAVACODER, Bayad az tu modem setting set koni ru port 80 system khodeto biare bala
<JAVACODER> prp-e: rabti be static o dynamic budaneh ipim nadareh ?
<nixoeen> JAVACODER, Age porte 80 tavassote ISPit block nashode bashe va az yek Router ham estefade nakoni, are, mituni
<JAVACODER> nixoeen: rabti be static o dynamic budaneh ipim nadareh ?
<prp-e> JAVACODER, dynamic bashe bayad DynDNS estefade koni.
<nixoeen> JAVACODER, na
<JAVACODER> nixoeen: khub man alan modemam naghshe router ro bazi mikoneh dg
<prp-e> JAVACODER, albate aval port e default modem ya router ro bayad az 80 bebari ru 1ki dg. masalan alan man bordam 81
<nixoeen> JAVACODER, IP e computeret chie?
<JAVACODER> nixoeen: 2.190.44.160
<nixoeen> JAVACODER, khob in IP valide, alan Apache run e ?
<JAVACODER> prp-e: fek nakonam be in rahati bashe man porteh apache ro ruye 8888 tanzim kardam felan ke nashudeh
<JAVACODER> w8
<JAVACODER> nixoeen: ro porteh 8888 alan balast
<prp-e> JAVACODER, bebin chizi be esme IP forwarding ya Virtual Server nadare?!
<nixoeen> JAVACODER, khob IP e routereto gofti, na IP e computereto
<JAVACODER> nixoeen: manzoret az ip computeram chie ?!
<JAVACODER> man ba 2.190.44.160 be internet vaslam dg
<JAVACODER> nixoeen: apache ham ke ro localam umadeh bala (127.0.0.1)
<nixoeen> JAVACODER, khob dige che IP ei dari roo computer?
<JAVACODER> nixoeen: 192.168.1.1 manzoreteh ?
<nixoeen> JAVACODER, wait
<JAVACODER> in ip localeh routerameh
<JAVACODER> bezani mireh ro ip localeh routereh khudet
<nixoeen> JAVACODER, Na khob, man ke IP e routeram in nist
<JAVACODER> aha
<prp-e> JAVACODER, wait, man alan ru modeme khodamam
<nixoeen> JAVACODER, 192.168.1.1 yek IP e Private e
<JAVACODER> areh dg ham private ham local
<nixoeen> JAVACODER, ba USB be Modem vasli?
<nixoeen> JAVACODER, ya ba Ethernet?
<JAVACODER> ethernet nixoeen
<nixoeen> JAVACODER, IP e mahalli e Computeret chie?
<JAVACODER> 127.0.0.1
<nixoeen> JAVACODER, dige?
<JAVACODER> hamineh
<nixoeen> JAVACODER, khorooji e ifconfig ro tooye ye site mesle pastebin.com bezar
<JAVACODER> 192.168.1.1 ham ke ip localeh routerameh
<nixoeen> JAVACODER, linkesho bede
<prp-e> JAVACODER, Khorojie "ifconfig" chie?! eth0 che IP gerefte?!
<JAVACODER> nixoeen: ifconfig windowsish chi mishe :D ?
<nixoeen> JAVACODER, ipconfig
<nixoeen> JAVACODER, khob IP e local et 192.168.1.2 hastesh
<nixoeen> JAVACODER, Baraye inke yek port e khas ro az rooye WAN roo LAN bendazi, mituni az emkane Virtual Server e Modemet estefade koni
<JAVACODER> nixoeen: inam az to configeh routeram didi ?
<nixoeen> JAVACODER, alan baraye 8888 man inkar ro kardam va ba hamun IP ei ke dadi rooye porte 8888 mitunam Apache Tomcat ei ke rah andakhti ro bebinam
<nixoeen> JAVACODER, are
<nixoeen> JAVACODER, Raveshe Port Forwarding injurie:
<JAVACODER> eyval baba w8
<nixoeen> JAVACODER, miri too Modemet
<nixoeen> JAVACODER, tooye: Advance Setup -> NAT -> Virtual Server
<nixoeen> JAVACODER, Unja ye Rule Index ke hich Rule ei nadare ro midi. Alan 1 pore, pas 2 ro midi
<nixoeen> JAVACODER, Application esme barnamaro midi. Man Apache neveshtam. Faghat Description hastesh, har chi bekhay mituni bedi
<nixoeen> JAVACODER, Start Port va End Port hamun Porteto midi, man 8888 ro dadam
<nixoeen> JAVACODER, Local IP Address ham IP e mahali e computeret ro midi ke alan 192.168.1.2 hastesh
<nixoeen> JAVACODER, 127.0.0.1 unja kar nemikone! 127.0.0.1 hamun localhost hastesh ke hamishe be computer ya dastaghi ke rooshi eshare mikone
<nixoeen> JAVACODER, Va az Windows ham estefade nakon :)
<JAVACODER> nixoeen: damet garm vali faghat ba http://192.168.1.2:8888/ mireh ro apache alan va man mikham ke ba http://2.190.44.160:8888/ apache ro bebinam
<nixoeen> JAVACODER, khob man ba http://2.190.44.160:8888/ mitunam Apache ro bebinam :)
<JAVACODER> nixoeen: khudam chera nemibinam ?!
<JAVACODER> prp-e: to ham mituni bebini ?
<nixoeen> JAVACODER, tooye shabakeye dakheli nemituni bebini
<JAVACODER> nixoeen: ipim static ham bashe nemishe did ?
<nixoeen> JAVACODER, aslan rabti be un nadare
<JAVACODER> ! ajab pas mishe inturi 1 site ro roye localam host konam ke !
<lubotu3> JAVACODER: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nixoeen> JAVACODER, khob moshkelet alan ba hamun 192.168.1.2:8888 ya 127.0.0.1:8888 chie?
<nixoeen> JAVACODER, Are, mishe, vali khob Datacenter koja, shabakeye khoonegi koja :)
<nixoeen> JAVACODER, Man mahiane kolli pool bishtar midam ke Network Uptime e Server ham bejaye 99.99% bashe 99.9999%
<nixoeen> JAVACODER, Ya server ha be khatte 1 Gbps vasl bashan
<JAVACODER> nixoeen: bebin 1 code zadam alan vasatesham 1 ja dareh ke karbar mituneh be 1ki az service haye man request bedeh yani az http://ip:90/xxx be http://ip:87/ss mikhad request bedeh mondam ke mishe az tarigheh local ip server ro did ya na
<nixoeen> JAVACODER, injoor chiza ro nemishe tooye khoone dasht
<nixoeen> JAVACODER, motevajjehe soalet nashodam
<nixoeen> JAVACODER, serveret mitune IP haye local ro bebine, vali karbarhaye dige, na
<JAVACODER> nixoeen: yani az dakhekeh scriptam ke ro porteh 90 hast be service ee ke ro porteh 87 hast request mideh vali ip hamoon ip staticeh servereh
<nixoeen> JAVACODER, khob moshkel chie?
<JAVACODER> nixoeen: moshkel ineh ke alan ham test kadim dg man nemitunam ba ip dunamicam apache ro bebinam (ro local) va faghat bayad az ip haye localam estefadeh konam
<nixoeen> JAVACODER, khob moshkeli nadare ke, az IP haye local estefade kon
<JAVACODER> nixoeen: in be zehnam resid ama mikhastam bedunam ke ba ip router ham mishe local to local kar kard ya na ke mesleh inkeh nemishe
<myname_> :|
<myname_> ok
<sajjad> salam
<sajjad> kasi hast?
#ubuntu-ir 2013-07-24
 * miadbahrami_ salam bacheha kasi hast behem komak kone
<miadbahrami_> bad joori giram
<bjjasos> سلام من جزو تازه دارد ترین و مبتدی ترین کاربرای اوبونتو هستم چند تا سوال داشتم  کمکم میکنید؟
<the-light> ghavanine channel ro bekhun ta ba IRC ashna beshi bjjasos
<ubuntu1_> salaam
<ubuntu1_> ino che joori hal konam?
<ubuntu1_> -1: error: Warning: File `Makefile' has modification time 5.2e+06 s in the future
<ubuntu1_> dar qtcreator in ubuntu
<ubuntu1_> :|
<JAVACODER> ubuntu1_: bayad sabr koni ta 1ki bebineh o javabeto bedeh
<JAVACODER> ubuntu1_: vali az erroresh malomeh chi migeh dg !
<ubuntu1_> chi mige?
<ubuntu1_> alaan dige ubuntum balaa nemiaad kolan
<ubuntu1_> :(
<JAVACODER> erroreh makefile dadeh yani nemituneh ro file beneviseh ya bekhuneh
<JAVACODER> ubuntu1_: angolakesh kardi ?
<JAVACODER> ubuntu1_: ubuntu 13 hast ?
<ubuntu1_> na
<ubuntu1_> 12-10
<ubuntu1_> :|
<ubuntu1_> dato avaz kardam
<ubuntu1_> power off kardam
<ubuntu1_> dige nemiaad
<ubuntu1_> :((((((((((((((((((((((((
<ubuntu1_> mige
<JAVACODER> date ro bordi aghab ?
<ubuntu1_> the disk drive for /tmp is not ready yet
<ubuntu1_> or not present
<ubuntu1_> aare
<ubuntu1_> amaa alaan dige nemiaad bala
<ubuntu1_> :|
<JAVACODER> chera bordi aghab ?!
<ubuntu1_> gofte bood ye jaa in errore qt im mire
<ubuntu1_> :(
<ubuntu1_> alaan chi kaar konam?
<JAVACODER> ubuntu1_: boro to bios setup systemet date ro bebar be hamoon ghablie bebin ok mishe ?
<JAVACODER> ubuntu1_: bebin nazareh baghie chie
<ubuntu1_> kaci nist ke
<ubuntu1_> alaan
<ubuntu1_> advanced option
<ubuntu1_> oomade
<JAVACODER> koja rafi ?
<ubuntu1_> hijaa
<ubuntu1_> roo vm e
<ubuntu1_> ubuntu
<ubuntu1_> ye clone
<ubuntu1_> bad run ke mishe
<ubuntu1_> alaan in oomade
<ubuntu1_> :|
<JAVACODER> sab kon 1ki behet javab bedeh , ageh clone gerefti khub dobareh biaresh bala dg
<JAVACODER> bezar bache ha bian
<JAVACODER> az #technotux va # 5hit ham mituni beporsi
<ubuntu1_> ba ba khob balaa nemiaaad
<ubuntu1_> :|
<ubuntu1_> in injaa hast?
<ubuntu1_> inaa kojaa hastan?
<ubuntu1_> projam parid ????
<ubuntu1_> :|
<JAVACODER> channel haye dg
<ubuntu1_> kodoom channel?
<JAVACODER> angolakesh nakon ta 1ki behet dorost komak koneh
<JAVACODER> ba irc ashna nisti ?
<ubuntu1_> man faghat haminjaa ro midoonam
<JAVACODER> ok
<JAVACODER> ubuntu1_: type kon /join #5hit
<ubuntu1_> injaa type konamn?
<JAVACODER> ubuntu1_: highlightam bokoni taraf notification migireh va mifahmeh ke om dadi
<JAVACODER> areh
<JAVACODER> type kon baad enter
<ubuntu1_>  /join #mashhadlug
<JAVACODER> ubuntu1_: avalesham faseleh midi beduneh faseleh vared kon
<ubuntu1_>  /join #technotux
<ubuntu1_> salaame dobare
<ubuntu1_> aghaa
<ubuntu1_> ubuntum umad balaaa
<ubuntu1_> :))
<ubuntu1_> amaa halaa System program problem detected
<ubuntu1_> o mide
<ubuntu1_> report the problemo bezanam?
<sajjad> salam
<mbc_> salam doostan. barnamenevis java kasi hast?
<DeadHead> salam be hame
<DeadHead> bache ha donbale ye rah migardam ke betoonam ye seri barname gerafiki ba python benevisam
<DeadHead> ke mesle ye diksheneri
<DeadHead> hamishe oon payin baz bashe
<DeadHead> kasi hichi be zehnesh mirese bahash shoro konam
<DeadHead> ye chiz mikham ke bahash search konam
<DeadHead> hata kelid vaje ham be zehnam nemirese
<DeadHead> :(
<nixoeen> DeadHead, http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/technologies/application-indicators/
<DeadHead> mamnon
<DeadHead> kheyli lotf kardi dadash
#ubuntu-ir 2013-07-25
<Salar> سلام کسی هست؟
<Salar> bad az gharn ha ieki oomad :D
<Salar> shoma?
<anoNxeRo> chi shoma?
<Salar> doostan az username vagheiitoon tooie irc estefade konid ta beshe fahmid ki kie
<Salar> salam yaser
<yaser-16> salam
<Salar> in irc ham bad chizi nista :D
<yaser-16> :)
<MHA152> لام بچه ها کسی هست؟
<JAVACODER> philipballew: hey phil how do you do :) ?
<Salar> کسی میدونه چجوری میشه پیجین رو تنظیم کرد که همیشه تو چنل ubuntu-ir# آن بشه
<masoud92m> سلام، میتونید در مورد نرم افزار keytouch-editor کمکم کنید؟
<masoud92m> http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php/topic,71362.0.html
#ubuntu-ir 2013-07-26
<ramin> * No suitable module for running kernel found
<ramin> in error balai ro chikar jonam
<ramin> kernale man az koja bedonam kodom verjene ba chi dastori befahmam?
<DeadHead> salam
<DeadHead> bache ha kasi midoone che tor mishe be emacs autocomlite azafe kard?
<DeadHead> bara python
<rezaa> سلام، شما از چه کارت‌گرافیکی استفاده می‌کنید و اگر تجربه‌ای با کارت‌گرافیک‌های مختلف دارید بفرمایید
<rezaa> Hi, what graphics card do you currently use in your machine, and which graphics card do you recommend for an ubuntu machine?
<JAVACODER> rezaa: inja hameh finglish mifahman :D
<JAVACODER> rezaa: soalet , soaleh osoli nis ;)
<JAVACODER> rezaa: soalet 1 bahseh chandin saatast va inja jash nis bayad to forum matrahesh koni
<rezaa> JAVACODER: Merci, Farsi neveshte boodam ghablesh, goftam shayad kasi nadide! Are, ras migi vali ye javabe sare dasti mikham, card graphics shoma chiye?
<JAVACODER> rezaa: vaseh che kari mikhay ?
<JAVACODER> rezaa: mikhay ba graphicet chekar koni ?!
<rezaa> JAVACODER: man alan ye Nvidia Geforce 6200 daram, chand vaghti hast ke ye monitore jadid kharidam va 2 monitore kar mikonam, ba 10.04 LTS (Gnome) moshkeli nadashtam, vali hala ke Unity oomade koli bahash moshkel daram
<JAVACODER> rezaa: in soalet che rabti be graphic dareh ? :|
<rezaa> JAVACODER: Kari ke bishar mikonam: web browsing & bazi vaghta ye site ke flash dare ro nega mikonam
<rezaa> bazi = ba'zi
<JAVACODER> man fek kardam mikhay felan kareh sangineh graphici ro bokoni ke donbaleh etelaati
<JAVACODER> rezaa: behtarin pipelining ro card haye matrox dareh va baad NVidia
<JAVACODER> ina entekhabeh aval va dovomam to kar haey graphic sangineh
<rezaa> JAVACODER: Merci, az card haye Nvidia shoma chiro pishnahad mikonid?
<JAVACODER> rezaa: bastegi be karet dareh goftam ke
<JAVACODER> rezaa: man intel daram kheili ham alie
<JAVACODER> rezaa: Nvidia ham harchi bishtar pool bedi ash bishtar mikhuri
<rezaa> JAVACODER: Merci!
<prp-e> yaser-16, Salam :P
#ubuntu-ir 2013-07-27
<Salar> doostan kasi midoone chejoori pidgin automatic be chanele #ubuntu-ir vasl she?
<yaser-16> من دنبال راهی هستم که بتونم با یه مسنجر مثل پیدجین بعد انلاین شدنم آف هایی که برام گذاشتن رو بخونم،یکی از دوستان تو انجمن پلاگین otr رو برای پیدجین معرفی کرد ولی به ظر می رسه که به امنیت و ... مربوطه،خلاصه این که یه راه برای چک کردن پیغام های آفلاینم می خوام
<yaser-16> اینم بگم که اکانت جیمیل دارم
<satanix7> yaser-16: mage vaghti dobare login mikoni off haa nemiad? vaase man miad
<yaser-16> نه
<yaser-16> هیچی نمیاد
<yaser-16> پیدجین داری؟
<satanix7> yaser-16: are
<yaser-16> چیز خاصی نصب نکردی روش؟پلاگینی چیزی؟
<satanix7> yaser-16: too khode gmail et ham nemiad?
<yaser-16> میاد
<satanix7> yaser-16: ahan, fekr konam ooni ke vase man off miad too yahoo e
<satanix7> yaser-16: bayad bashe
<yaser-16> از یکی دویگه سوال کردم اونم بلد نبود و مشکل داشت،البته یه هفته بود لینوکس دار شده بود
#ubuntu-ir 2013-07-28
<yaser> سلام جمیعا یه سوال داشتم؟؟
<anoNxeRo> !ask | yaser
<lubotu3> yaser: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<yaser> میخوام پکیج های ابونتو12.04 رو دانلود کنم وببرم روش نصب کنم چون محیط گرافیکیش رو حذف کردم.سیستم الانم هم 10.10
<anoNxeRo> apt-cache hast
<anoNxeRo> va ham chenin mitoni ba apt-get dist-upgrade upgrade koni be 12.04
<anoNxeRo> be sharte inke to aptlist taghirat dade bashi
<yaser> نه میخوام ماله 12.04 دانلود کنم ببرم آفلاین روش نصب کنم بااین سیستم 10.10 کاری ندارم /لینک دانلود آفلاین پکیج میخوام
<yaser> من2تا سیستم دارم از این سیستم کمک میگیرم که اون سیستم درست کنم
<anoNxeRo> http://askubuntu.com/questions/974/how-can-i-install-software-or-packages-without-internet-offline
<anoNxeRo> http://kambing.ui.ac.id/iso/ubuntu-repository/12.04/
<anoNxeRo> http://askubuntu.com/questions/4694/how-to-use-a-iso-image-as-a-cd-rom-repository
<yaser> من2تا پکیج میخوام lightdm,ubuntu-desktopاینا رو ازکجا بگیرم؟؟
<anoNxeRo> ina koli dependency daran 2ta nis ke
<yaser> مشکل اینکه لینکش ندارم پیداش کنم میرم همش دانلود میکنم
<anoNxeRo> yaser, chera ono be internet vasl nemikoni bad onjori nasb koni?
<yaser> اونداره مشکل آی پی میگیره وصل کردم دانلود نکرد
<anoNxeRo> khom moshkelesho hal kon
<anoNxeRo> ya dhcp moshkel dare
<anoNxeRo> ya /etc/resolv.conf
<yaser> resolv moshkel dare
<anoNxeRo> khob halesh kon
<yaser> dastori made nazarete?
<yaser> could not resolve security.ubuntu.com
<anoNxeRo> bezan ping 8.8.8.8
<yaser> feild to fetch.......
<anoNxeRo> netstat -nr
<yaser> vaysa be intrnt vaslesh konam
<yaser> pin kard hala to netstat gir karde
<anoNxeRo> bezan tracerout google.com
<anoNxeRo> bebin mitone payda kone?
<yaser> az netstat kharej  nasham?
<anoNxeRo> besho
<yaser> dastoresh?
<anoNxeRo> ctrl+c
<yaser> nadad
<yaser> alan netstateo dad
<anoNxeRo> shayad nemitoni rout koni
<yaser> rout??
<anoNxeRo> route
<yaser> lan IP dorostan vali moghe downlod error IP mide
<anoNxeRo> are
<anoNxeRo> yaser, http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<yaser> zadam sudo route  add default nevesht ke siocadrt:no such device
<yaser> in link dadii az tosh natonestam lightdmm peyda konam
<satanix7> yaser: mikhay baa route , default gateway set koni?
<yaser> daghigan hamin ghasdo daram
<satanix7> yaser: sudo route add default gw <gateway ip>
<satanix7> yaser: be jaaye <gateway ip> ip e gateway ro bezan
<yaser> 0./.{connecting to ir.archive.ubuntu.com(91.189.91.14)}
<yaser> bara dnld kardan inja mimoneba on neveshte bala
<yaser> اون عدد14 هی داره اضافه میشه.واقعامشکل چیه؟؟
<yaser> من یه مشکلی داشتم keyboard-configureپاک کردم
<yaser> بعد ریستارت دیگه ابونتو بالا نیومد ویه صفحه خاکستری میاد وثابت میمونه
<yaser> حالا میخوام محیط گرافیکی روبرگردونم که این مشکل پیش میاد
<yaser> kasi rah hali benazareshnaresid
<satanix7> yaser: boro too file e /etc/apt/sources.list ir.archive.ubuntu.com ro baa ye mirror e dige avaz kon, masalan us.archive.ubuntu.com
<satanix7> yaser: vase keyboard ham bezan dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration , bad ke config kardi lightdm ro restart kon, service lightdm restart
<parsa64> salam
<parsa64> من رمم gb4.برای ایجاد swap memory باید gb8 انتخاب کنم؟
<majidf> salam
<majidf> man komak mikham
<majidf> kasi hast komak kone?
<anoNxeRo> !ask | majidf
<lubotu3> majidf: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<majidf> haaaa?
<anoNxeRo> soaleto bepors kesi balad bood
<anoNxeRo> javab mide
<majidf> man ubuntu nasb kardam vaghti miram software center mikham vlc ya har apps mige use this source
<majidf> che konam ?
<majidf> ubuntu 13.04 daram
<anoNxeRo> use this source?
<anoNxeRo> yani chi?
<majidf> vaghti apps ro search mikonam dg install vasam nemiad
<majidf> more info ro ke mizanam mige use this source
<anoNxeRo> vlc repo joda goneie dare shayd nemidonam
<majidf> har apps ke mikham nasb konam nemishe
<anoNxeRo> majidf, boro to terminal
<majidf> khob
<anoNxeRo> bezan sudo apt-get update
<majidf> ino zadam dare update mishe
<majidf> cheghad tool mikeshe updatesh?
<anoNxeRo> ziayd nis
<anoNxeRo> dare source haro update mikone
<majidf> alan ke ye 15mini hast ke mano allaf karde
<majidf> ta inja umade
<majidf> Get:41 http://ir.archive.ubuntu.com raring/universe i386 Packages [5,405 kB]
<anoNxeRo> dare update mikone bayad vaysi
<majidf> ok mer30
<jj_> salam doostan ... man ubuntu ru systemam daram dar kenare win 7 .... hala mikham backtrack ro nasb konam dar kenar oon 2 ta ... aya emkanesh hast ?
<anoNxeRo> are hast
<anoNxeRo> badesh fagaht bay grub ro update koni
<jj_> mikham juri bashe ke /home e ubuntu ro tu backtrack dashte basham ... mishe ?
<jj_> yani dg naram home o swap dobare tarif konam ...
<anoNxeRo> are
<jj_> khob bayad chikar konam ?
<anoNxeRo> ye root partition besazi bt
<anoNxeRo> bad nasb koni
<jj_> yani bayad ye khorde space azad konam tu win ya ubuntu dg doroste ?
<anoNxeRo> ye partition
<anoNxeRo> hala az kojasho dige nemidonam
<jj_> az win azad mikonam ... khob bad ?
<anoNxeRo> hich farghi nadare jj_
<anoNxeRo> na badi dare na khob
<anoNxeRo> jj_, badi va khobish vaghti namayan mishe ke befahmi etelateto pak kardi
<jj_> aha ... ok yani faghat partition e root ro bara nasb entekhab mikonam o dg tm ?
<jj_> ?????/
<jj_> chi ???? vhers psk she?? :))))))\
<anoNxeRo> cherash be khodet bar migarde
<anoNxeRo> :)
<jj_> :))
<jj_> ok
<jj_> :)
<anoNxeRo> grunro ham nazar nasb kone
<anoNxeRo> boro to ubuntu bezan sudp grub-update
<anoNxeRo> ya update-grub
<jj_> ok
<anoNxeRo> update-grub has
<jj_> ye soali
<jj_> agha ki hack balade ?
<jj_> ?
<anoNxeRo> #security
<anoNxeRo> injaro sar bezan
<jj_> migam man hichhhi nemidunam ... mikham shoroo konam yad begiram alaghe daram ... bayad chikar konam ?
<anoNxeRo> bayad bekhoni
<jj_> security ke gofty english e ?
<jj_> chi bekhunam ?  az koja shoroo konam ? che mozooati ?
<anoNxeRo> hack ke gofti farsi bood?
<anoNxeRo> google
<jj_> akhe harja search mikonam hamash mozooate sathe paiine ...masalan daste bandie anva e hacke !!! kola sefid kola siah ...
<anoNxeRo> farsi search kardi?
<jj_> are
<anoNxeRo> khase nabashi
<jj_> merc :)
<jj_> khodet balady hala hack ?
<jj_> ha ?
<jj_> rafty ?
<JAVACODER> jj_: hack :|
<jj_> bale ?
<jj_> JAVACODER  u java kar mikoni ?
<JAVACODER> JAVACODER: yeah
<JAVACODER> jj_: ^
<jj_> che ketabi be darde man ikhore bekhunam ? tze java ro shoroo kardam
<jj_> merc age rahnamaii koni
<JAVACODER> jj_: mikhay hacking yad begiri ya java ya harchi giret umad ?
<jj_> mage nemigan bayad ye zabane barname nevisi ro yad gereft bara hack o ina ?
<JAVACODER> jj_: vaseh hack C bayad yad begiri , har zabani 1 abzareh , java abzareh khubi vaseh hacking nis
<jj_> ow...mishe dar  kenare ham yadeshun gereft ?
<JAVACODER> jj_: albateh hacking shakheh haye mokhtalefi dareh man dg tahesh behet goftam ke C yad begiri
<JAVACODER> jj_: ageh mishe shiro ba chaee khurd pas inam mishe
<jj_> are khob ... ama khob dasturashun kheili shabihe hame
<jj_> nist?
<JAVACODER> jj_: syntax ham hamintur , ino yadet bashe yad gereftaneh syntax va dasturateh 1 zaban dalil bar balad budan kar ba un zaban nis
<jj_> java shey gerast ama C sakht yafte khob kheili fargh mikone ...
<jj_> are
<JAVACODER> jj_: adam haee mesleh shoma ro man ziad behesh bar khurdam, va be hamashun goftam dar moredeh kari ke mikhahid bokonid fekr konid va tahghigh
<JAVACODER> jj_: Conceptesh ziadeh dude , to ina khulaseh nemishe
<jj_> miduni moshkel ine ke kesi nist rahnamaii kone ...
<JAVACODER> jj_: 1 barnameh neviseh khub bayad kheili chiz balad bashe , faghat zaban nis
<jj_> adam hamintor dore khodesh migarde
<JAVACODER> jj_: be kasi niaz nadari , google is your friends
<JAVACODER> jj_: rahat talabi ro baayad kenar bezari hamin
<JAVACODER> moshkelet badesh hal mishe
<jj_> :) masalan man tu forumaye farsi miram ... dastam mindazan be jaye rahnamaii
<JAVACODER> jj_: farsi ? :|:
<JAVACODER> jj_: gerefti maro ?!
<jj_> :)) khob man dar hade ali english nemidunam
<JAVACODER> jj_: pas aval boro hatman zabaneh englishet ro ghavi kon
<jj_> daram in karo mikonam
<jj_> modatie
<JAVACODER> betuni 4 ta kalameh benevisi , betuni 4 ta kalameh bekhuni
<jj_> rasty python chi ?
<JAVACODER> jj_: badesh ke ok shudi o ba forum haye khareji moshkel nadashti bis
<JAVACODER> jj_: chi python chi ?
<jj_> be darde hack mikhore ?
<JAVACODER> jj_: ba hameye zaban ha mishe kareh hacking kard :D moshkelet ineh ke kheili mikhay sari 1 chizi ro yad begiri
<JAVACODER> jj_: kheili bayad chiz yad begiri dude,
<jj_> na na mikham la aghal ye nakhi dastam biad begiram :)
<JAVACODER> jj_: felan boro Concept haro yad begir , shabakeh , TCP/IP , file system , va ....
<jj_> raje ba java nagofty che ketaby be dard mikhore
<JAVACODER> jj_: protocol ha , RFC ha ,
<JAVACODER> jj_ : ba java mikhay chekar koni ? begoo ta ketab moarefi konam
<jj_> terme bad java daram
<JAVACODER> jj_: va az barnameh nevisi cheghad miduni ? reshtat chie ? chand saleteh ?
<jj_> 20 narm afzar
<JAVACODER> jj_: kari be termeh badet nadaram ba java mikhay chekar koni >?
<jj_> ba java chekar mikonan ?
<JAVACODER> jj_: az barnameh nevisie Cloud , safineh , consoleh mashineh BMW , lebas shuie , yakhchal , TV , va .......
<JAVACODER> ta neveshtaneh chiz haye Enterprise melshe hadoop
<jj_> pas fek konam lazem nabashe yad begiram
<JAVACODER> jj_: areh java dg END eh barnameh nevisie
<JAVACODER> va eybeh java ineh ke kheili bozorgeh
<JAVACODER> shoma kheili tazeh kari bayad kheili chiz yad begiri
<jj_> masalan ?
<JAVACODER> termeh baad ham ostadet khudeshu bokoshe , 1 socket mizaneh be 1 ja ya 1 FileChooser minevisid
<JAVACODER> jj_: timam khali nis barat 2 ruz sohbat konam
<JAVACODER> and GOOGLE IS YOUR ....
<jj_> akharesh man soraghe java beram ya na ?
<JAVACODER> jj_: bayad begi vaseh che kari mikhay ? mesleh inkeh adat dari kari ro beduneh hadaf anjam bedi !
<jj_> u khodet va3 chi yad gerefty
<jj_> ?
<JAVACODER> jj_: hadaf nadari ?!
<jj_> hmmm daram...
<JAVACODER> jj_: vaseh Enterprise programming
<JAVACODER> jj_: vaseh high performance budanesh entekhabesh kardam
<jj_> u chan salete ?
<JAVACODER> jj_: 32
<jj_> Oo
<JAVACODER> ;)
<jj_> pas felan rahe derazi ro bayad beram
<JAVACODER> YES
<JAVACODER> kheili deraz
<JAVACODER> haftehee 20 saat vaght bezari baadeh 3 sal 1 barnameh neviseh motevaset mishi
<jj_> age hafteii 60 saay vaght bezaram chi ?
<jj_> saat
<JAVACODER> 1.5
<JAVACODER> :D
<jj_> :D
<jj_> nagofty python
<JAVACODER> man vaseh yad gereftanesh bazi mogheh ha az 6 sobh ta 2.5 shab ye sareh code mizadam o google mikardam
<JAVACODER> chie pythono nagoftam ?
<jj_> oon che karbordi dare be darde hack mikhore ?
<JAVACODER> jj_: unam be dardeh Hacking mikhureh
<jj_> ok
<JAVACODER> jj_: to channeleh #5hit , lxsameer python kareh maherie mituni azash beporsi
<jj_> ok
<JAVACODER> jj_: http://karajlug.org , http://lxsameer.com ,
<jj_> emrc ke be soalam javab dadi ama fek konam behet barkhord andaki
<JAVACODER> na dude , chish bar khurd ?!
<jj_> ok :)
<JAVACODER> faghat sadeghaneh javab dadam o komaket kardam
<jj_> merc
<JAVACODER> jj_: ebraminio ham fek konam python kar mikoneh
<jj_> migam chan ta forum e english mituni moarefi koni ke motabar bashan ?
<JAVACODER> jj_: stackoverflow , coderanch va ... search bezan
<jj_> ok merc az javab dadanet
<jj_> bye
<DeadHead> salam bache ha
<DeadHead> kasi midoone chetor bara python be vim auto complete ezafe konam?
<the-light1> DeadHead: ba in karet rah miofte ;) http://stackoverflow.com/questions/7138039/vim-autocomplete-for-python
<DeadHead> mamnon
<DeadHead> in link roo dide boodam
<DeadHead> moshkele man inke taze vim roo shoro kardam
<DeadHead> ona kolan roo ye seri chize dg migand
<DeadHead> manam kolan gij tar sham
<DeadHead> :)
<the-light1> ok pas gule emacs baza ro bokhor aunvar :))
<the-light1> hi HydrogenWS, aunja hastin?
#ubuntu-ir 2014-07-21
<feeruzy> سلام، کسی در ارتباط با مشکل فارسی نوشتن توی کرومیوم ۳۲بیت توی kde ارچ لینوکس میتونه کمک کنه؟
<ali65231> hi
<ali65231> kesi hast ?
<ali65231> eny body ther
<ali65231> oh shit . be back
<feeruzy> bale
<navid> من از محیط KDE استفاده می‌کنم
<navid> توزیعمم mint۱۷ است
<navid> سلام
<navid> درایور گرافیکم رو از driver manger نصب کردم
<navid> ولی ب نظر میاد که درست نصب نشده
<navid> چجوری می‌تونم بفهمم درست نصب شده یا نه؟
<navid> لپ‌تاپمم asus x550c هست
<morteza67> سلام
<morteza67> vmware 10 رو با اوبونتو 14.04 روی ویندوز هشت و یک نصب کردم
<morteza67> هی ارور میده وی ام ویر
<morteza67> vmware has stopped working
<morteza67> چیکارش میشه کرد؟ :/
<m|hmt> Salam bacheha??????
<m|hmt> kei awesome estefadeh mikoneh?
#ubuntu-ir 2014-07-22
<eXtrem0us> سلام. من به تازگی با زبان پی‌اچ‌پی و اچ‌تی‌ام‌ال آشنا شدم. می‌خواستم بدونم آیا محیطی هست که برای طراحی سایت‌ها به کمکمون بیاد و کد نوشتن محض نباشه؟ (مثلاً بشه با درگ اند دراپ کنترل‌هایی مثل تکست‌باکس و غیره رو اضافه کرد و خود محیط کد اچ‌تی‌ام‌ال و س
<eXtrem0us> کسی نیست؟
<Guest8737> salam
<Guest8737> kasi inja hast khili nyaz be komak daram
#ubuntu-ir 2014-07-23
<eXtrem0us> سلام. برنامه برای طراحی وب چی خوبه؟
#ubuntu-ir 2014-07-25
<RM__> hi
<RM__> can anyone answer me?
#ubuntu-ir 2014-07-26
<mmb_hand> salam
<mmb_hand> سلام
<psychicist> salam
<mmb_hand> من یه ویندوز طح
<mmb_hand> xp
<mmb_hand> و
<mmb_hand> Û¸
<mmb_hand> داشتم
<mmb_hand> الان xp
<mmb_hand> رو تو بوت دارم و فقط میخوام ۸ رو بهش اضافه کنم
<mmb_hand> باید چیکار کنم؟
<mmb_hand> گراب رو اگه تعمیر کنم حل میشه؟
<psychicist> mage chera dar bareye windows inja soal miporsi?
<mmb_hand> درباره اوبونتو سوال کردم.نه ویندوز
<psychicist> age ubuntu nasb koni, ubuntu boot loader ro install mikone
<mmb_hand> من وبندوز ۸ روی یه هارد و xp روی یه  هارد دیگه داشتم.الان اوبونتو رو کنار xp نصب کردم. و تو گراب ایکس پی رو میاره ولی ۸ رو نه. چون ۸ تو یه هارد دیگه است با تعمیر گراب هم فکر نیمکنم درست بشه.حالا کمک میخوام
<mmb_hand> اینم از کل مشکل
<psychicist> hmm
<sajjadm> سلام کسی ایرانی هست
#ubuntu-ir 2014-07-27
<rdht> salam
<rdht> kasi mitoone be man komak kone?
<rdht> systemam oracle redhat 5.8 hastesh
<rdht> va harkari mikonam bala nemiad
<rdht> salam
<rdht> va harkari mikonam bala nemiad
<rdht> kasi mitoone be man komak kone?
<rdht> systemam oracle redhat 5.8 hastesh
<rdht> va harkari mikonam bala nemiad
<marandi> سلام بچه ها من ۱۴.۰۴ رو نصب کردم هنوز برای فلش پلیر کرومیوم مشکل دارم .. pepperflashplugin-nonfree  هم نصب کردم نشد .. حالا وقتی sudo update-pepperflashplugin-nonfree --install  رو میزنم میره کروم رو دانلود کنه از گوگل :O .. این خروجیمه : http://pastebin.com/d64JesDD ...
#ubuntu-ir 2015-07-20
<rahim> سلام
<rahim> مهندساااااااا
<rahim> هیشکی  نی؟
#ubuntu-ir 2015-07-21
<yousef_> salam dustan!
<yousef_> dustan kasi midune chera kadre search dar software center hamishe nist v chetor mitunam azash estefade konam
#ubuntu-ir 2015-07-23
<mint_mint> salam
<mint_mint> man mikham az rahe ssh be ye system dg vasl sham?
<mint_mint> ssh root@ip
<mint_mint> vali in peygham miad:
<mint_mint> ssh: connect to host <ip> port 22: Connection refused
<mostafa> سلام  چرا هر چی نرم افزاره فیلتره....
<mostafa> یعنی من دو روزه لینوکس نصب کردم هر چی نرم افزار میخوام نصب کنم فیلتره
<mostafa> راهی دارید؟
<mostafa> هم ایران فیلتر کرده هم آمریکا
<mostafa> فیلتر شکن پولی واسه اوبونتو چیزی سراغ دارید؟
<ubuntu1367> salam
<ubuntu1367> برای برنامه نویس  پایتون در لینوکس
<ubuntu1367> پایتون رو نصب کردم
<ubuntu1367> کیو تی 4 رو هم نصب کردم
<ubuntu1367> ولی زباد اشنایی ندارم
<ubuntu1367> کسی میتونه یکمی بهم توضیح بده
<ubuntu1367> دقیقا کیو تی چیکار میکنه
<ubuntu1367> و طرز استفاده اش در پایتون چطوره
#ubuntu-ir 2015-07-24
<MohammadNeObOL> سلام
<MohammadNeObOL> کسی نیست؟
<MohammadNeObOL> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
<MohammadNeObOL> ok
<MohammadNeObOL> bye
#ubuntu-ir 2015-07-25
<Woldio> hello
<bluesky> salam
<bluesky> chetori mishe ba ssh be ye system ke be ye router vasle (nat) motasel beshim?
#ubuntu-ir 2016-07-25
<ubuntu-new> hi
<ubuntu-new> تفاوت نسخه های مختلف لینوکس چیه؟
<emzi> ubuntu-new: مثلا تفاوت اوبونتو و فدورا؟
<ubuntu-new> بله
<ubuntu-new> کلن
<ubuntu-new> Ubuntu Linux  Linux Mint  Arch Linux  Deepin  Fedora  Debian  openSUSE.
<ubuntu-new> ؟
<emzi> ubuntu-new: https://wiki.ubuntu.ir/wiki/%D8%AA%D9%88%D8%B2%DB%8C%D8%B9
<emzi> توزیع ها چینش های مختلف نرم افزاری در کنار هم با رویکردهای مختلفی است که تیم پشت هر توزیع داره
<ubuntu-new> مزیت ابونتو نسبت به فدورا چیه؟
<emzi> مزیت نسبی است. با توجه به نیازهای شما تعریف میشه؛ یا اینکه حداقل باید یک سری معیار داشت تا با اون بسنجیم
<emzi> اوبونتو میزکار اختصاصی خودش به نام یونیتی رو داره
<emzi> کامیونیتی شاید بزرگتری داره
<emzi> ایده محورتر عمل می کنه
<emzi> فدورا بیشتر تلاش داره روی لبه تکنولوژی های تازه تر حرکت کنه
<emzi> در سزح نرم افزارهای مدیریتی هم تفاوت هایی دارند.
<ubuntu-new> منظور از ایده محور چیه؟
<emzi> یعنی ایده ها و رویکرد خاص خودش رو داره، بعضا راه خودش رو میره، جدا از مسیر کامیونیتی یزرگتر توسعه دهندگان لینوکس
<emzi> در سطح کاربری به جز جلوه های بصری میزکار، تفاوت قابل توجهی وجود نداره
<emzi> بخصوص اینکه نسخه هایی از اوبونتو با سایر میزکارها هم وجود داره: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<emzi> ubuntu-new: این پست رو بخون:
<emzi> https://fusion809.github.io/linux-newcomers/
<ubuntu-new> bashe
<ubuntu-new> merC
<ubuntu-new> tnx
<ubuntu-new> اوبونتو میزکار اختصاصی خودش به نام یونیتی رو داره
<ubuntu-new> این یعنی چی؟
<ubuntu-new> میز کار اختصاصی یعنی ؟
<emzi> یعنی میزکار (دسکتاپ) پیش فرضش یونیتی نام داره - توضیحات بیشتر در ویدیوی زیر:
<emzi> http://www.aparat.com/v/EaZ4k
<ubuntu-new> بعد این که میگن سرور لینوکسیه یعنی چی؟
<emzi> این پیوند رو باز کن:
<emzi> http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<emzi> اونجا میتونی نسخه دسکتاپ یا نسخه سرور رو بارگیری کنی
<ubuntu-new> ممنون
<emzi> نسخه سرور میزکار گرافیکی نداره؛ کانفیگ امنیتی سطح بالاتری داره و برخی نرم افزارهای خاص مربوط به حوزه هاستینگ و... روش پیش فرض نسبه
<ubuntu-new> مزیت لینوکس نسبت به ویندوز چیه؟
<emzi> ubuntu-new: http://linuxbook.ir/chapters/linux_is_not_windows.html
<ubuntu-new> tnx <emzi>
<emzi> (:
<shangul> emzi++
<shangul> psychicist, ‎سلام!تو حرف هم میزنی؟
<shangul> psychicist, hi!do u talk?have u ever done it?
<shangul> ashkan, to ham saketi
<psychicist> salam shangul
<psychicist> bebakhsin, man sare karam
<faryadj> salam
<shangul> wow
<shangul> O.o
<shangul> O.o
<shangul> o.O
<shangul> psychicist talked?
#ubuntu-ir 2016-07-26
<mmd> salam
<harsh410> hi all
<harsh410> i am looking for some help in cloud and native app
<shangul> native app?
<shangul> what do u mean?
<shangul> harsh410
<harsh410> means running oon ubuntu
<shangul> hmm
<shangul> i want more info
<shangul> u r that guy want make a minimal arch base distro?
<shangul> harsh410
<harsh410> non o
<harsh410> no
<harsh410> pm me
<harsh410> so we talk
#ubuntu-ir 2016-07-27
<shangul> philipballew, r u from iran?
#ubuntu-ir 2016-07-28
<shangul> این اشکان و ایرج همه جا هستن
#ubuntu-ir 2016-07-29
<shangul> iraj, ehtemalan bayad link yek web admin ro ham behet dadeh basheh
<iraj> shangul:  are dadan
<shangul> iraj, khob pas boro tanzimat ro taghir bedeh va darzemn module "simple_away" ro ham fa'al kon
<iraj> shangul: simple_away vase chie?
<shangul> وقتی اتصالت قطع میشه ‏marked as away‏ میشی
<iraj> aha
<shangul> بعد ما میفهمیم تو الآن اینجا هستی یا نه
<iraj> shangul: +1
<shangul> iraj, to "+1" me in persian say "shangul++"
<shangul> کانال شلوغ شده
<shangul> !apt
<lubotu3> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
#ubuntu-ir 2017-07-24
<habeangur> bpsecret: heya!
<morteza> 1234
#ubuntu-ir 2017-07-25
<habeangur> !ping
<lubotu3> pong!
<habeangur> !i3
<habeangur> !kde
<lubotu3> KDE (http://kde.org) is an open community that creates and maintains software including the Plasma desktop.  To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install  kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See  http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<habeangur> !openbox
<lubotu3> openbox is a lightweight window manager. For instructions and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Openbox
<habeangur> !tor
<lubotu3> Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en
<habeangur> hey, tor is so dangrous, never install it :p
#ubuntu-ir 2017-07-28
<Saeedasack> Join
<amator9372> join
<amator9372> HELP
<habeangur> !smart
<lubotu3> smart is Self-Monitoring, Analysis and Reporting Technology, a monitoring system for hard drives. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Smartmontools
<habeangur> !smart_question
<habeangur> !question
<lubotu3> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ghostbsd_049b> با سلام .... یه توزیع لینوکس میخوام که فقط مخصوص نجوم باشه .. کسی در این زمینه اطلاعی داره ؟
<ghostbsd_049b> ubuntulog,  salam
#ubuntu-ir 2017-07-30
<M0H4MM4D> hello
#ubuntu-ir 2019-07-28
<Evilbax> salam
<Evilbax> کسی هسیت.؟
<Evilbax> هست.؟
#ubuntu-ir 2020-07-22
<myname58> Hello
#ubuntu-ir 2020-07-23
<Guest85975> Hi
#ubuntu-ir 2020-07-24
<helloworld> hello world!
